# ARIZONA KING OF BIKES



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm getting tired of the shit talking texans over there cheerleading for themselves. I must admit TX has some hard bikes but the problem is they never go anywhere out of state :uh: 

I hear all this "Oh TX is coming to PHX show, Legions and Exclusive will be showing strong taking out you AZ bikes... blah blah blah" and what happened? Nothing that's what happened :nosad: :thumbsdown: :guns: :machinegun:

I think the only reason there isn't a AZ topic is because we dont have a bunch of cheerleaders out here and our winners are too modest to post up a topic like this but I dont give a f*** :angry: 

Ok so toe to toe here goes:

AZ:

Small Change and Man of Steel both bikes have been featured in LRM multiple times since 1998 so there you go Drop Em, getting featured is better than winning a title? They've been fetured at least 5 times once with Small Change as a street custom, then Small Change as a radical, MOS, Jedi Knight, Kurupt.... That's just Paz brothers alone with AZ Success 

Then we also have Dragon Trike, 2 features in LRB PLUS 2 titles

Mortal Kombat best 12" bike overall 8 years running

Resurrection Scooter best Special Interest ever built that's been forgoten about

Professor X Trike taking sweepstakes in Vegas multiple times

Lunch Money (Even though its owned by LA everything on there was built in Arizona)

Fantasy bike undefeated 20" Semi 2000 - 2007
Wicked Ride 1st Full custom 16" (retired TonyO bike)
Pirate bike 1st place 16" Semi
Tombstone 2nd place 16" Rad
1st place 20" Mild 2 years running
Lots Of Love top 20" Full custom

TX:

Wolverine 3 time Champ
Freddy bike Top Full Custom
2dGrave 1 magazine feature, 1 sweepstakes win, sold
Aztec 2000 Old school Radical
Pocket Change/Lil Outer Limits 3 time Trike Champ
The Crow 1 time Trike Champ
Prophecy 2 time champ
Woody bike past top 20" Street
Brown Impressions trike 1 time Supershow 2nd place champ

CA:

Casino Dreamin 4 time champ
Spawn 2 time champ
Knight's Quest 2 time trike champ
Livin Legend 2 time trike champ
Tears of a Clown 2nd place champ
Total Knock Out Best overall Murals
Lady Death 1st 16" Radical (for now)
Raider Nation
Raidersequal 1st place 20" Street
Aftershock and Sweet N Sour top Full Custom bikes
Heartbreaker top 20" mild
Vear the dragon top 16" street


FL:

Asylum 2nd place Trike champ
Pinnacle 2 time champ (Number 1 two times haha)
Cash money 2nd place Semi champ 






Cali don't even boast their shit as much as TX cuz they're not as conceded as TX.

Y'all get a big head over things because you got a few cool shows a year but at the end of the day its really a trifecta with AZ, CA, and TX all having past and present top champ bikes equally no real leader.


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

This is goin' to get good.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Mar 22 2008, 12:28 AM~10224207
> *This is goin' to get good.
> *


Waiting for all the TX cheerleaders to come in hatin. :| 

No wonder the Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders have their own reality show there's so many out there that try out for the team, they practice on layitlow and then go on to the real tryouts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 04:39 PM~10224262
> *Waiting for all the TX cheerleaders to come in hatin. :|
> 
> No wonder the Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders have their own reality show there's so many out there that try out for the team, they practice on layitlow and then go on to the real tryouts
> *


lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, *51gjr, TonyO*




oh shit ambush!!!!!! hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *51gjr*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *51gjr*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i hear there is a full custom and a trike coming hard in the AZ :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 21 2008, 03:53 PM~10224341
> *:0
> *


yes sir AZ coming up i have a couple customers coming up big in AZ


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What's up 520_low?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 21 2008, 02:55 PM~10224357
> *yes sir AZ coming up i have a couple customers coming up big in AZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 21 2008, 04:04 PM~10224404
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  and i know for a fact CA is coming on strong :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TX:

Wolverine 3 time Champ
Freddy bike Top Full Custom
2dGrave 1 magazine feature, 1 sweepstakes win, sold
Aztec 2000 Old school Radical
Pocket Change/Lil Outer Limits 3 time Trike Champ
The Crow 1 time Trike Champ
Prophecy 2 time champ
Woody bike past top 20" Street
Brown Impressions trike 1 time Supershow 2nd place champ

Thats only like a hand full of bikes you named, buddy. Since you are all confident about it, then why didnt ARIZONA chapter didnt bring their KING of BIKES to houston last year. Thats all im going to say.......................................................................


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

isnt it year of the dragon? seen the display board the y looks like a v with them snakeskin patterns.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:25 AM~10224536
> *TX:
> 
> Wolverine 3 time Champ
> ...



I only named the ones worth mentioning.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:28 PM~10224556
> *I only named the ones worth mentioning.
> *



PROBLEMAS
WIZARD STYLE
SIC 713
LV TRIKE
Legionof TEXAS Trike
made you look
joker bike
man let me go get my list


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:30 AM~10224575
> *PROBLEMAS
> WIZARD STYLE
> SIC 713
> ...


Like I said I only mentioned ones that were worth mentioning :| Those are all nice bikes but did they go to Vegas and win? Did they win outside of TX?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thats dont matter, if we travel or not. We know what we got and nobody can step into TEXAS and beat us. So TonyO take a chill pill. TACO is coming down for the GOLD RUSH tour come down with him and bring your bikes that way we can settle it between me and you, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on the line too if you want


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 03:38 PM~10224618
> *Thats dont matter, if we travel or not. We know what we got and nobody can step into TEXAS and beat us. So TonyO take a chill pill. TACO is coming down for the GOLD RUSH tour come down with him and bring your bikes that way we can settle it between me and you, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on the line too if you want
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:38 AM~10224618
> *Thats dont matter, if we travel or not. We know what we got and nobody can step into TEXAS and beat us. So TonyO take a chill pill. TACO is coming down for the GOLD RUSH tour come down with him and bring your bikes that way we can settle it between me and you, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on the line too if you want
> *


I came down to Houston and spanked the 12" class. I didn't bring my trailer of bikes because I was there supporting Gene on the road to spanking the TX Bombs on his road to QuakerState Cup


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10224645
> *I came down to Houston and spanked the 12" class.  I didn't bring my trailer of bikes because I was there supporting Gene on the road to spanking the TX Bombs on his road to QuakerState Cup
> *



Since you always change the subject cause you know you will lose, you jump on someone elses nuts (GENE) we were talking about bikes you went to cars WTF!!!!!!! Nate really should let them beat your ass. Anyways the invitation was made for you to come down and prove the whole world that what you say is true or not


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

baka baka baka.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:45 AM~10224665
> *Since you always change the subject cause you know you will lose, you jump on someone elses nuts (GENE) we were talking about bikes you went to cars WTF!!!!!!! Nate really should let them beat your ass. Anyways the invitation was made for you to come down and prove the whole world that what you say is true or not
> *


The point of the argument is do YOU have a top TX Bike? You sold it :nosad: :tears:

I dont have a title bike, you dont have a title bike, neutral argument :|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2008, 03:49 PM~10224686
> *baka baka baka.
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 22 2008, 01:50 AM~10224697
> *x2
> *


x2 + Baka Baka


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:52 PM~10224713
> *x2 + Baka Baka
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 22 2008, 01:52 AM~10224717
> *:yes:
> *


add a whoopty whoop and its complete


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:49 PM~10224690
> *The point of the argument is do YOU have a top TX Bike?  You sold it :nosad:  :tears:
> 
> I dont have a title bike, you dont have a title bike, neutral argument :|
> *



I turned 25 already time to move up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:56 AM~10224747
> *I turned 25 already time to move up
> 
> 
> ...


naw naw naw that shit dont fly brotha the Morenos are older than me and still play with bikes so dont bring age into the mix :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 04:42 PM~10224645
> *I came down to Houston and spanked the 12" class. I didn't bring my trailer of bikes because I was there supporting Gene on the road to spanking the TX Bombs on his road to QuakerState Cup
> *


a class that even YOU said nobody competes in :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what is it with tony and his super long posts, getting all technical and chit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*you know what FUCK you guys MID_WEST taking over in this bitch *






































i gave it a try :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TNT METAL WORKS- :thumbsup: 
ARIZONA- :thumbsdown: 
TEXAS MUTHAFUCKA THATS WHERE I STAY- :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

do any of you bike guys have a show car? not a half ass car with rims either.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 07:03 PM~10225366
> *do any of you bike guys have a show car? not a half ass car with rims either.
> *


nope or do i :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 21 2008, 04:41 PM~10225282
> *you know what FUCK you guys MID_WEST taking over in this bitch
> i gave it a try  :biggrin:
> *


FO LIFE!!!! :guns:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 21 2008, 06:06 PM~10225378
> *nope or do i  :biggrin:
> *


i call you on it . if you do post it up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Mar 21 2008, 07:11 PM~10225400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i do not have a car i sold it lol i am just stacking money up right now so i can get a car :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 21 2008, 03:02 PM~10224390
> *What's up 520_low?
> *


whats good Jay hows everything homie?


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

IM NOT GOING TO HATE ON ARIZONA CUZ THEY DO HELP ME OUT ON SOME ONE OF A KIND FORKS THANKS TONY O IT THEY LOOK GREAT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:11 PM~10224082
> *AZ:
> 
> Small Change and Man of Steel   both bikes have been featured in LRM multiple times since 1998  so there you go Drop Em,  getting featured is better than winning a title?  They've been fetured at least 5 times once with Small Change as a street custom, then Small Change as a radical,  MOS,  Jedi Knight, Kurupt....  That's just Paz brothers alone with AZ Success
> ...


TX:

Wolverine 1 - TOP FULL CUSTOM AND ONE OF FIRST TO BEAT OUT RADICALS
WOLVERINE 2 - RUNNER UP AND BOTY
WOLVERINE 3 - RUNNER UP AND BOTY
Freddy 1 - Top Full Custom AND PLACED TOP 3 IN VEGAS
FREDDY 2 - CURRENT TOP FULL CUSTOM PLACED TOP 3 IN VEGAS
REALM OF FANTASY- TOP 3 FINISH IN VEGAS ONLY YEAR OUT
2dGrave 1 magazine feature, 1 sweepstakes win, sold
Aztec 2000 Old school FULL CUSTOME-BEAT TKO BIKE.....IN VEGAS.....
Pocket Change/Lil Outer Limits 3 time Trike Champ AND RUNNER UP IN VEGAS
The Crow 1 time Trike Champ 
THE CROW 2 - RUNNERUP IN VEGAS
Prophecy 2 time champ AND RUNNER UP IN VEGAS TWICE....I THINK
Woody bike past top 20" Street----CA
Brown Impressions trike 1 time Supershow 2nd place champ
HELL RAISER TOP 3 FINISH IN VEGAS
DRAGONZBALL -TOP MILD IN VEGAS ONLY YEAR ATTENDED
REC - PLACED IN RADICAL CLASS IN VEGAS
WIZARD STYLE 2 - TOP MILD CONTENDER


SO LETS SEE BY MY COUNT THAT MAKES 11 DIFFERENT BIKES TO PLACE IN SWEEPSTAKES IN VEGAS.....FOR A TOTAL OF ABOUT 16 DIFFERENT TIMES....AND THIS IS IN THE LAST 10 YEARS.....

IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN.......AZ ONLY HAS 3 DIFFERENT BIKES TO PLACE IN SWEEPSTAKES IN VEGAS ....CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG.

SO SEE WE HAVE REASONS FOR NOT NEEDING TO HAVE TO TRAVEL OUTSIDE OF TEXAS....CUZ WE ARE WHERE IT IS AT AND WHERE THE REAL COMPETITION IS.

BUT I WILL GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS....AND HONESTLY.....WE HAVEN'T ATTENDED SUPERSHOWS RECENTLY.....SO YOU HAVE COME UP.....AND CALIFORNIA WAS UP BEFORE US....MAYBE IT GOES IN WAVES....MAYBE THIS IS YOUR TURN TO SHINE.....OR MAYBE NOT. NEVER KNOW WHAT HAPPENS......OR WHERE IT HAPPENS.

SO I DON'T WANT ANYONE TO TAKE THIS AS AN INSULT OR SLAP IN THE FACE...JUST STATED FACTS...OR WHAT I BELIEVE ARE FACTS AND IF WRONG...PLEASE CORRECT ME.....IF NOT...

SO YOU SEE WHY WE ARE LIKE TONYO WOULD SAY....CONCEITED......THING WE EARNED THAT RIGHT!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

bikes are serious shit!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10225927
> *bikes are serious shit!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 21 2008, 08:27 PM~10225865
> *TX:
> 
> Wolverine 1 - TOP FULL CUSTOM AND ONE OF FIRST TO BEAT OUT RADICALS
> ...













waiting for tony's response.................................... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

JUST TO MAKE CLEAR......NOT TRYING TO HAVE A PISSING CONTEST....JUST WANTED TO CORRECT HIS LIST A LITTLE AND MAYBE EXPLAIN WHY US TEXANS HAVE OUR CONCEITED ATTITUDE......

THANK YOU.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TEXAS.................................FINNA TAKE OVA TH' UNICYCLE GAME TOO!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10225927
> *bikes are serious shit!!
> *


yep these fools be getting heated up in this bitch lol :guns: :guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10225927
> *bikes are serious shit!!
> *


yep these fools be getting heated up in this bitch lol :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 21 2008, 03:35 PM~10224601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn right hot ass


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10226079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foo said it twice :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2008, 09:08 PM~10226147
> *foo said it twice :0
> *


damn server :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

fuk texas and fuk arizona ita all bout main bitches


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 21 2008, 08:10 PM~10226168
> *fuk texas and fuk arizona ita all bout main bitches
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

actually to be honest with yall seriously niether state is king of shit right now trike of the year from cali soon to be from chi town and bike of the year is from florida until ur state brings one home this year then you aint shit tony stop postin gay stuff also man im gonna call matt lugo and tell him that your e banging


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:14 PM~10226200
> *actually to be honest with yall seriously niether state is king of shit right now trike of the year from cali soon to be from chi town and bike of the year is from florida until ur state brings one home this year then you aint shit tony stop postin gay stuff also man im gonna call matt lugo and tell him that your e banging
> *



I WILL AGREE THAT NEITHER STATE LAYS CLAIM...NO TITLES....

SEE TACO HAS GOOD POINTS!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ITS ALL TRUE THOW TEXAS DO GOT BAD ASS EVERYTHING FROM CARS TO BIKES BUT DAT DONT MAKE THEM THE KING SAME ARIZONA HAS DIRT DIRT DIRT TONYO BIKE SHOP PAZ BROS MORE DIRT AND O YEAH I THINK THEY GOT GRASS SOMEWHERE TOO CALI GOT ALOT OF HEAVY HITTERS TO BUT NIETHER ONE CAN BRAG RIGHT NOW THE TITLES WILL BE DECIDED IN VEGAS AND EVEN STILL NO MATTER IF PHX GETS IT OR TEXAS THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS TACO IS THE MAN AND NOBODY CAN BEAT THAT SO EAT SHIT YALL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10225366
> *do any of you bike guys have a show car? not a half ass car with rims either.
> *


thats me. lmao


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 21 2008, 07:41 PM~10225961
> *JUST TO MAKE CLEAR......NOT TRYING TO HAVE A PISSING CONTEST....JUST WANTED TO CORRECT HIS LIST A LITTLE AND MAYBE EXPLAIN WHY US TEXANS HAVE OUR CONCEITED ATTITUDE......
> 
> THANK YOU.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2008, 11:53 PM~10227197
> *thats me. lmao
> *


i wish i could say that but no car


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 01:18 AM~10227320
> *i wish i could say that but no car
> *


I have had a few vehicles and I luv this one the most.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10227382
> *I have had a few vehicles and I luv this one the most.
> *


yea i have to i just saving my money looking form that right car to trick out to rep STR8 CLOWN'N :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 01:34 AM~10227392
> *yea i have to i just saving my money looking form that right car to trick out to rep STR8 CLOWN'N  :biggrin:
> *


any thing in mind?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 12:34 AM~10227396
> *any thing in mind?
> *


i am looking at a caddy and a lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS TOPIC IS TEXAS OWNED


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10225366
> *do any of you bike guys have a show car? not a half ass car with rims either.
> *


IM WORKING ON MY 5TH LOW LOW!

BUILT 2 AT THE AGE OF 15! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 06:03 PM~10225366
> *do any of you bike guys have a show car? not a half ass car with rims either.
> *



Im on my 5th show car right now, homie:


































5th one coming soon,bikes n trikes will still be my favorite


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 08:44 AM~10228657
> *THIS TOPIC IS TEXAS OWNED
> *


man i should of let you lose to that cali built trike (kights quest) in houston!!! :0


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 22 2008, 11:14 AM~10229087
> *man i should of let you lose to that cali built trike (kights quest) in houston!!!
> *


:0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wasnt the crow builtin cali too i could be wrong either way knights quest and crow where just bought by texans so dat dont mean texas is one up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 22 2008, 02:23 PM~10229986
> *wasnt the crow builtin cali too i could be wrong either way knights quest and crow where just bought by texans so dat dont mean texas is one up
> *


think the crow is all texas.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 22 2008, 02:23 PM~10229986
> *wasnt the crow builtin cali too i could be wrong either way knights quest and crow where just bought by texans so dat dont mean texas is one up
> *



everything on THE CROW was built here n Houston...nothing on there was outsourced


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2008, 01:36 PM~10230038
> *think the crow is all texas.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

we will never know who is the best because no one shows up to the same show.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 01:26 PM~10235383
> *we will never know who is the best because no one shows up to the same show.
> *



WELL THERE IS ALWAYS THE LOS MAG SHOW IN NOVEMBER......THERE THEY GIVE OUT MONEY TO WHERE ANY OUT OF TOWN WHO IS THE BEST CAN USE TO OFFSET TRAVEL COST.

RIGHT NOW BEST BIKE IS 1000 AND TRIKE IS 500. THAT IS DOUBLE WHAT LRM GIVES OUT AND QUADRUPLE FOR THE BIKES....

SO THERE IS THE INVITE......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 06:37 PM~10237285
> *WELL THERE IS ALWAYS THE LOS MAG SHOW IN NOVEMBER......THERE THEY GIVE OUT MONEY TO WHERE ANY OUT OF TOWN WHO IS THE BEST CAN USE TO OFFSET TRAVEL COST.
> 
> RIGHT NOW BEST BIKE IS 1000 AND TRIKE IS 500.  THAT IS DOUBLE WHAT LRM GIVES OUT AND QUADRUPLE FOR THE BIKES....
> ...



X2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 06:37 PM~10237285
> *WELL THERE IS ALWAYS THE LOS MAG SHOW IN NOVEMBER......THERE THEY GIVE OUT MONEY TO WHERE ANY OUT OF TOWN WHO IS THE BEST CAN USE TO OFFSET TRAVEL COST.
> 
> RIGHT NOW BEST BIKE IS 1000 AND TRIKE IS 500.  THAT IS DOUBLE WHAT LRM GIVES OUT AND QUADRUPLE FOR THE BIKES....
> ...


the show is in texas its to your advantage.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 07:41 PM~10237839
> *the show is in texas its to your advantage.
> *


HOW IS THAT ? IS YOU SCURRED SAY YOU SCURRED


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 07:44 PM~10237861
> *HOW IS THAT ? IS YOU SCURRED SAY YOU SCURRED
> *


you have to beat some first :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

see wat people fail to realize is dat....for the most part going out of state for us means at least a 18 hour drive to get to sum of the shows.......vegas and any where near LA is 24.....so yeah we sat in the state cuz of travel cost for the most part....there r only a few of us who even a temp these drives.......la to vegas bout 4-5 hrs...phx to vegas bout the same if not shorter if i remember correctly.......SO TALK SHIT when u gotta drive dis to make a out of town show every year....and i dont mean catch a ride n a car trailer....load up a truck with all bike and pay all the fees urself a few times


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10237903
> *see wat people fail to realize is dat....for the most part going out of state for us means at least a 18 hour drive to get to sum of the shows.......vegas and any where near LA is 24.....so yeah we sat in the state cuz of travel cost for the most part....there r only a few of us who even a temp these drives.......la to vegas bout 4-5 hrs...phx to vegas bout the same if not shorter if i remember correctly.......SO TALK SHIT when u gotta drive dis to make a out of town show every year....and i dont mean catch a ride n a car trailer....load up a truck with all bike and pay all the fees urself a few times
> *


oh i understand its far but vegas is the only place were no one is from.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I remember all the shit talking everyone from out of texas was saying. " all never again to long of a drive" or " I cant handle seating down for that long" , " its to hot down here". Fucking cry babys. IT's TEXAS THE KINGS OF THE CAR SHOWS


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

point understood and i know wat u mean, but a show is a show no matter where it is....bikes talk for themselfs.....i wouldnt take a win if i knew it was wrong....u bring the best to the table the best goes home the winner....all fair n square


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 07:55 PM~10237947
> *I remember all the shit talking everyone from out of texas was saying. " all never again to long of a drive" or " I cant handle seating down for that long" , " its to hot down here". Fucking cry babys. IT TEXAS THE KINGS OF THE CAR SHOWS
> *


you must of fell and bump your head at work today fool!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 07:57 PM~10237964
> *you must of fell and bump your head at work today fool!!! :cheesy:
> *



How you know ? You traking me again to see what im doing or what? :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i say we settle dis on the online bike show next year......winner take all...big tex can donate the bike of the year trophy...well one of his anywayz....no trave needed dat way


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 07:56 PM~10237951
> *point understood and i know wat u mean, but a show is a show no matter where it is....bikes talk for themselfs.....i wouldnt take a win if i knew it was wrong....u bring the best to the table the best goes home the winner....all fair n square
> *


oh it does matter, thats why i never say for you guys to come to a az show.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 07:59 PM~10237986
> *i say we settle dis on the online bike show next year......winner take all...big tex can donate the bike of the year trophy...well one of his anywayz....no trave needed dat way
> *


who would judge that?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10237994
> *oh it does matter, thats why i never say for you guys to come to a az show.
> *



Well talk to your boy TONYO, he stirring shit up and forgot about his topic. I say we get a petition to get him banned


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 08:02 PM~10238013
> *who would judge that?
> *



I say anybody that is not from TEXAS or AZ


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

im talking bout the LOS MAG show Big Tex is talking bout.....no matter wat u hear the show is a fair show......im not worried win or lose if im there im there to show n support....half of these show i drive out of town too i go jus to go n have a good time.....competeing is jus a side bonus


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 23 2008, 09:03 PM~10238017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that is not homies with you all so someone that does not know you guys


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10238031
> *im talking bout the LOS MAG show Big Tex is talking bout.....no matter wat u hear the show is a fair show......im not worried win or lose if im there im there to show n support....half of these show i drive out of town too i go jus to go n have a good time.....competeing is jus a side bonus
> *



I HEARD THE PAZ BROTHER ARE COMING, PINNACLE will make a return, but noone from TnT or AZ rollerz or any body from cali but LEGIONS


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 08:03 PM~10238017
> *Well talk to your boy TONYO, he stirring shit up and forgot about his topic. I say we get a petition to get him banned
> *


no shit!!!! he is the reason why i am in here, but i am proud to be from AZ like you guys are from texas!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 08:09 PM~10238063
> *no shit!!!! he is the reason why i am in here, but i am proud to be from AZ like you guys are from texas!!!!
> *



dont worry nate, we cool. Dont trip over nothing. Remember that talk we had about him? We should of let him get his ass @*&#$^


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10237839
> *the show is in texas its to your advantage.
> *


I GUESS THAT IS WHY REC BEAT OUT MIKE LAST YEAR.....

THE SHOW IS ON THE UP AND UP. IT IS FAIR. MIKE CAME OUT LAST YEAR AND WON. NO FAVORITISM.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*damn i still say mid west kick all your asses lmfao*


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10238053
> *I HEARD THE PAZ BROTHER ARE COMING, PINNACLE will make a return, but noone from TnT or AZ rollerz or any body from cali but LEGIONS
> *


when is it?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

rep ur state homie....dats wat its all bout....doing wat we do n love doing it no matter where we from......there will never be a fair midway show for any of us to make it to, but jus tired of hearing all dis bout we never make it out of town when we trave the most sumtimes


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 08:06 PM~10238040
> *:0
> and that is not homies with you all so someone that does not know you guys
> *


who on here likes tonyo!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 07:55 PM~10237947
> *I remember all the shit talking everyone from out of texas was saying. " all never again to long of a drive" or " I cant handle seating down for that long" , " its to hot down here". Fucking cry babys. IT's TEXAS THE KINGS OF THE CAR SHOWS
> *


Who said that?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: drop'em, LIL PHX, BigTex, cadillac_pimpin, LEGIONSofTEXAS, juangotti, socios b.c. prez



TEXAS TOOK OVER THIS TOPIC 4-SURE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 09:16 PM~10238129
> *who on here likes tonyo!!!! :cheesy:
> *


i like tony o he makes me stay on my toes :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 09:13 PM~10238098
> *damn i still say mid west kick all your asses lmfao
> *



u can bring it too homeboy......add ur two cents n get mashed on...like the rest.....lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 08:17 PM~10238136
> *Who said that?
> *



TonyO was the first one to say that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 08:18 PM~10238151
> *TonyO was the first one to say that
> *


anyone else?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 08:18 PM~10238144
> *u can bring it too homeboy......add ur two cents n get mashed on...like the rest.....lol
> *



Someone pour water on Issac that boy is HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 09:18 PM~10238144
> *u can bring it too homeboy......add ur two cents n get mashed on...like the rest.....lol
> *


shit i will be the first to say it mid-west sucks ass but not for long :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10238154
> *anyone else?
> *



Yeah but I have respect for them, so I will leave them out of this topic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

topic of the year.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

FOR US TEXAS BOYZ TO LEAVE TEXAS FOR ANY SHOW.....IT IS 10-12 HOURS JUST TO LEAVE TEXAS....THAT IS ONE HELL OF A DRIVE. ADD ANOTHER 12 TO THAT FOR VEGAS....AND ONLY THOSE GOING FOR SWEEPSTAKES MAKE THE TRIP.

MIKE HAS MADE THE TRIP HERE....I HAVE TALKED TO THE PAZ BROS AND THEY HAVE ASSURED ME THEY WILL BE HERE THIS YEAR....AND WE HAD TWO LEGION MEMBERS FROM CALI MAKE THE DRIVE LAST YEAR...THAT IS ALMOST A 24 HOUR DRIVE......

THE SHOW IS FAIR......I HAVE TALKED TO THE PROMOTER AND HE WANTS TO HAVE A BEST OF THE BEST BIKES COME TO THE SHOW....THAT IS WHY HE UPPED THE PRIZE MONEY TO 1OOO FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE AND 500 BEST OF SHOW TRIKE.

SEE THIS WAY IF ANYONE FROM OUT OF STATE TRULY IS DECLARED WINNER THERE IS SOME MONEY TO OFFSET COSTS.....WE ARE FAIR AND GENEROUS IN TEXAS.....OH AND CONCEITED!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 09:19 PM~10238158
> *Someone pour water on Issac that boy is HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

i just want to compete with the best and if texas thinks they are the best we need find a way to make it happen


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10238176
> *FOR US TEXAS BOYZ TO LEAVE TEXAS FOR ANY SHOW.....IT IS 10-12 HOURS JUST TO LEAVE TEXAS....THAT IS ONE HELL OF A DRIVE.  ADD ANOTHER 12 TO THAT FOR VEGAS....AND ONLY THOSE GOING FOR SWEEPSTAKES MAKE THE TRIP.
> 
> MIKE HAS MADE THE TRIP HERE....I HAVE TALKED TO THE PAZ BROS AND THEY HAVE ASSURED ME THEY WILL BE HERE THIS YEAR....AND WE HAD TWO LEGION MEMBERS FROM CALI MAKE THE DRIVE LAST YEAR...THAT IS ALMOST A 24 HOUR DRIVE......
> ...



:biggrin: That will be ME.



Good night TEXAS n HATERZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10238176
> *FOR US TEXAS BOYZ TO LEAVE TEXAS FOR ANY SHOW.....IT IS 10-12 HOURS JUST TO LEAVE TEXAS....THAT IS ONE HELL OF A DRIVE.  ADD ANOTHER 12 TO THAT FOR VEGAS....AND ONLY THOSE GOING FOR SWEEPSTAKES MAKE THE TRIP.
> 
> MIKE HAS MADE THE TRIP HERE....I HAVE TALKED TO THE PAZ BROS AND THEY HAVE ASSURED ME THEY WILL BE HERE THIS YEAR....AND WE HAD TWO LEGION MEMBERS FROM CALI MAKE THE DRIVE LAST YEAR...THAT IS ALMOST A 24 HOUR DRIVE......
> ...


Why is being conceded a good thing? Why do you think people respect that?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 01:20 PM~10238165
> *shit i will be the first to say it mid-west sucks ass but not for long  :biggrin:
> *


you always say that shit, but you have never made anything worth while. Australia has got better shit then mid west hahaha


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:23 PM~10238192
> *Why is being conceded a good thing? Why do you think people respect that?
> *


JUST PLAYING WITH TONYO.....HE CALLED US THAT.

JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITY TONYO'S WORDS.....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 09:22 PM~10238186
> *i just want to compete with the best and if texas thinks they are the best we need find a way to make it happen
> *




easy ....go to mapquest.....enter houston, tx......get in loaded up truck....drive east on i-10 till u reach the best show u will ever attend


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 08:22 PM~10238191
> *:biggrin:  That will be ME.
> Good night TEXAS n HATERZ
> *


 :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 23 2008, 09:23 PM~10238199
> *you always say that shit, but you have never made anything worth while. Australia has got better shit then mid west hahaha
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH HELL EXCALBURS BIKE IS BETTER THAN 90% OF YOUR GUSY BIKE HELL MY GF BIKE IS BETTER THAN MOST YOUR ALL BIKE :angry:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10238176
> *FOR US TEXAS BOYZ TO LEAVE TEXAS FOR ANY SHOW.....IT IS 10-12 HOURS JUST TO LEAVE TEXAS....THAT IS ONE HELL OF A DRIVE.  ADD ANOTHER 12 TO THAT FOR VEGAS....AND ONLY THOSE GOING FOR SWEEPSTAKES MAKE THE TRIP.
> 
> MIKE HAS MADE THE TRIP HERE....I HAVE TALKED TO THE PAZ BROS AND THEY HAVE ASSURED ME THEY WILL BE HERE THIS YEAR....AND WE HAD TWO LEGION MEMBERS FROM CALI MAKE THE DRIVE LAST YEAR...THAT IS ALMOST A 24 HOUR DRIVE......
> ...


please get me the info on this show! i will get a crew together to go out here.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 01:26 PM~10238229
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH HELL EXCALBURS BIKE IS BETTER THAN 90% OF YOUR GUSY BIKE HELL MY GF BIKE IS BETTER THAN MOST YOUR ALL BIKE  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: This is a fun topic, did you even build your girlfriends bike, or just buy it. Dont get angry bitch


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU WANT TO COMPETE....THERE IS AN OPEN INVITE TO COME HERE. TONYO BROUGHT HIS LIL DEVIL TO COMPETE SO I KNOW HE KNOWS THE WAY...

THE PAZ BROS ARE COMING SO IT TRULY COULD BE AN AZ INVASION IF YOU GUYS MAKE IT.....

IF I CAN GET PEOPLE TO SHOW I WILL TRY MY BEST TO GET MORE MONEY FOR ONTHER CLASSES.......SO THAT MONEY IS SPREAD AROUND.....

LIKE ISAAC SAID....MAPQUEST WILL GET YOU HERE.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 23 2008, 09:29 PM~10238259
> *:biggrin: This is a fun topic, did you even build your girlfriends bike, or just buy it. Dont get angry bitch
> *


WE BUILT THE BLUE ONE AND MY WIFES BIKE THAT WILL BE DONE MID SUMMER THE FRAME IS AT TEH PAINTER NOW AND THIS BIKE WE BOUGHT AND ADDED OUR OWN PARTS TO IT AND FLARE :biggrin: BITCH


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 09:26 PM~10238231
> *please get me the info on this show! i will get a crew together to go out here.
> *




BIG TEX will even pay ur gas to come down....but dont quote me on this....jus trying to make dis the best bike turnout of any shw here


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

big tex drop em get me some info on this show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When is that show?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 09:26 PM~10238231
> *please get me the info on this show! i will get a crew together to go out here.
> *



HEY BRO I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT. I LIKE THE WAY YOU STEP UP.....I KNEW YOU ROLLERZ GUYS WERE COOL!

SERIOUSLY.......GO TO LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG FOR MORE DETAILS. 

TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THIS SHOW WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST IN BIKE COMPETITION THAT YOU HAVE BEEN TO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10238313
> *HEY BRO I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT.  I LIKE THE WAY YOU STEP UP.....I KNEW YOU ROLLERZ GUYS WERE COOL!
> 
> SERIOUSLY.......GO TO LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG FOR MORE DETAILS.
> ...


i might head out


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:32 PM~10238303
> *When is that show?
> *


IT IS NORMALLY THE FIRST WEEKEND IN NOV.

INTERESTED?

ALL BIKES ARE WELCOMED.

MIDWEST ALSO...SO ST8 GET YOUR BIKES AND COME DOWN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 08:35 PM~10238327
> *IT IS NORMALLY THE FIRST WEEKEND IN NOV.
> 
> INTERESTED?
> ...


I would go out there but I dont want to be ignored by anti social fools. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 09:35 PM~10238327
> *IT IS NORMALLY THE FIRST WEEKEND IN NOV.
> 
> INTERESTED?
> ...


fuck that drive lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:37 PM~10238338
> *I would go out there but I dont want to be ignored by anti social fools.  :|
> *


YOU WON'T BE IGNORED.....ASK MIKE....HIS FIRST TRIP HERE...STAYED OUT LATE VISITING OUR ESTABLISHMENTS....

THEN FOR LOS MAG WE HAD A BBQ LATE INTO THE NIGHT WITH SOME DRINKING GOING ON......

IF WE KNOW WHO ALL IS COMING WE WILL PLAN SOMETHING.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 08:45 PM~10238423
> *YOU WON'T BE IGNORED.....ASK MIKE....HIS FIRST TRIP HERE...STAYED OUT LATE VISITING OUR ESTABLISHMENTS....
> 
> THEN FOR LOS MAG WE HAD A BBQ LATE INTO THE NIGHT WITH SOME DRINKING GOING ON......
> ...


You ignored me both times I went to vegas so Im almost 100% you will ignore me or walk the other way when you see me at this show. I think I have to be someone really special in order for you to talk to me but its ok. Its probably cause Im from Cali or something. Do they have a longest distance award? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What's going on in here??????? :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

6 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, 76'_SCHWINN,* TonyO,* juangotti, cadillac_pimpin, LIL PHX



*ding ding ding round 3* :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 10:49 PM~10238449
> *You ignored me both times I went to vegas so Im almost 100% you will ignore me or walk the other way when you see me at this show. I think I have to be someone really special in order for you to talk to me but its ok. Its probably cause Im from Cali or something. Do they have a longest distance award?  :dunno:
> *










waaaahhhh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 24 2008, 06:30 AM~10238274
> *YOU WANT TO COMPETE....THERE IS AN OPEN INVITE TO COME HERE.  TONYO BROUGHT HIS LIL DEVIL TO COMPETE SO I KNOW HE KNOWS THE WAY...
> 
> THE PAZ BROS ARE COMING SO IT TRULY COULD BE AN AZ INVASION IF YOU GUYS MAKE IT.....
> ...


Make the bike prizes $1000, $750, and $500 and we'll THINK about bringing the heat.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 09:52 PM~10238487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10238449
> *You ignored me both times I went to vegas so Im almost 100% you will ignore me or walk the other way when you see me at this show. I think I have to be someone really special in order for you to talk to me but its ok. Its probably cause Im from Cali or something. Do they have a longest distance award?  :dunno:
> *


DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE.....SO CAN'T SAY I IGNORED YOU ON PURPOSE....DON'T THINK WE HAVE EVER MET.

COME DOWN...LETS TALK...AND LETS PARTY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 08:52 PM~10238487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


takes one to know one.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2008, 09:53 PM~10238493
> *Make the bike prizes $1000, $750, and $500 and we'll THINK about bringing the heat.
> *



I WILL GUARANTEE THE 1000 FOR BEST OVER ALL BIKE....BUT NOT SURE ABOUT THE REST......THERE WILL BE MONEY FOR 2 -3 BUT NOT SURE HOW MUCH.

1000 IS MORE THAN LRM GIVES OUT FOR BOTY......SO CAN'T SAY IT IS THE MONEY.

YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT MEETING AT A GOLO SHOW WHERE YOU WOULD BARELY GET 250 FOR TOP BIKE....NOW YOU WON'T TRAVEL HERE FOR 4X THAT ......NOT TOO CONFIDENT ARE WE....LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 08:53 PM~10238500
> *DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE.....SO CAN'T SAY I IGNORED YOU ON PURPOSE....DON'T THINK WE HAVE EVER MET.
> 
> COME DOWN...LETS TALK...AND LETS PARTY!
> *


Is this you on the left?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:58 PM~10238550
> *Is this you on the left?
> 
> 
> ...


YUP!

THAT IS ALL OF ME!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 08:58 PM~10238550
> *Is this you on the left?
> 
> 
> ...



someone slap tonyo please


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 06:58 AM~10238550
> *Is this you on the left?
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that pimp in the straw hat and Finest Kreations Jersey :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 09:00 PM~10238568
> *YUP!
> 
> THAT IS ALL OF ME!
> *



You slimmed down alot homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 24 2008, 06:56 AM~10238528
> *I WILL GUARANTEE THE 1000 FOR BEST OVER ALL BIKE....BUT NOT SURE ABOUT THE REST......THERE WILL BE MONEY FOR 2 -3 BUT NOT SURE HOW MUCH.
> 
> 1000 IS MORE THAN LRM GIVES OUT FOR BOTY......SO CAN'T SAY IT IS THE MONEY.
> ...


Dude I can drive to Vegas in my sleep in fact I have since my uncle usually drives hahahaha You're talkin a damn 20 hour drive WTF out in bum fuk egypt there better be bigger $$$ involved :angry:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10238585
> *You slimmed down alot homie
> *


WHO ME??

PROBABLY ABOUT THE SAME....JUST NOT THE BEST ANGLE FOR ME!! 

LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Im going to sleep GENE is in this fooker now......... I bet TonyO will talk about his BOMB. Bet money on it


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10238585
> *You slimmed down alot homie
> *


WHO ME??

PROBABLY ABOUT THE SAME....JUST NOT THE BEST ANGLE FOR ME!! 

LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 09:00 PM~10238568
> *YUP!
> 
> THAT IS ALL OF ME!
> *


nuff said.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

i will be at the LRM tour stop! oh wait you dont have one my bad!!!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10238607
> *i will be at the LRM tour stop! oh wait you dont have one my bad!!!
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 23 2008, 09:06 PM~10238614
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 23 2008, 09:06 PM~10238614
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10238588
> *Dude I can drive to Vegas in my sleep  in fact I have since my uncle usually drives hahahaha  You're talkin a damn 20 hour drive WTF out in bum fuk egypt there better be bigger $$$ involved  :angry:
> *


BIGGER MONEY....MAN YOU TELL ME WHAT SHOW HAS PAID BIKES THAT AMOUNT.....??

WHEN HAVE YOU WON MORE MONEY AND AT WHAT SHOW??

MAN COME ON....YOU STATED WE ARE CHEERLEADERS....WE ARE INVITING.....

HELL TELL YOU WHAT....IF IT GETS YOU DOWN HERE.....I WILL GET ISAAC TO PAY FOR YOUR GAS....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 10:09 PM~10238634
> *BIGGER MONEY....MAN YOU TELL ME WHAT SHOW HAS PAID BIKES THAT AMOUNT.....??
> 
> WHEN HAVE YOU WON MORE MONEY AND AT WHAT SHOW??
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

9 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, LIL PHX, chuycastro, cadillac_pimpin, TonyO, show-bound, MR.559, BigTex, drop'em


damn everyone in here


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10238606
> *nuff said.
> *



STILL DOESN'T TELL ME WHICH ONE IS YOU?

I WILL GUESS CUZ OF THE SHIRT...BUT STILL CAN'T SAY I WOULD HAVE KNOWN THAT OTHERWISE.....

LOOK I WILL TRY MY BEST TO REMEMBER.....BUT DON'T THINK IGNORE YOU, JUST WALK UP AND WE WILL HAVE A CONVERSATION.....ANYONE THAT KNOWS ME KNOWS I WILL TALK ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 09:13 PM~10238670
> *STILL DOESN'T TELL ME WHICH ONE IS YOU?
> 
> I WILL GUESS CUZ OF THE SHIRT...BUT STILL CAN'T SAY I WOULD HAVE KNOWN THAT OTHERWISE.....
> ...


Good luck with your show.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

so this show is after vegas?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

we going to mortalkombat in the tralier too?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 10:20 PM~10238701
> *so this show is after vegas?
> *


YES SIR.

NORMALLY THE FIRST WEEKEND IN NOV.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 51gjr, LIL PHX, AZ WAR CHIEF, BigTex


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

AZ taking over this topic now!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 23 2008, 10:22 PM~10238717
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 51gjr, LIL PHX, AZ WAR CHIEF, BigTex
> *



FEEL OUTNUMBERED.... :0


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 09:21 PM~10238707
> *we going to mortalkombat in the tralier too?
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Mar 24 2008, 07:09 AM~10238634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll carry the mortalKombat bike in my lap the whole trip!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

So we going to Texas? :|


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2008, 09:29 PM~10238782
> *Get someone with baller money to pay for our gas
> I'll carry mortalKombat in my lap the whole trip!
> *


 :0 lolz


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10238790
> *So we going to Texas? :|
> *



HOPE SO....WE CAN MAKE A BIG PARTY OUT OF IT!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 23 2008, 09:31 PM~10238801
> *:0 lolz
> *


you ready to roll?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

adrian get ready to roll


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 24 2008, 05:41 AM~10237839
> *the show is in texas its to your advantage.
> *


That's why they talk so much shit they dont come out to neutral territory, Vegas


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 10:40 PM~10238887
> *adrian get ready to roll
> *



BEST THING I HAVE READ ON THIS WHOLE TOPIC!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 24 2008, 07:38 AM~10238865
> *you ready to roll?
> *


You need to change your signature, we're 4 time COTY


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10238904
> *That's why they talk so much shit they dont come out to neutral territory, Vegas
> *



NO ADVANTAGE.....OTHER THAN WE GET A GOOD NIGHTS SLEEP!

ASK MIKE IF HIM BEING FROM FLORIDA WAS A DISADVANTAGE....

MAN IF YOU DON'T WANT TO COME...THAT IS COOL.....


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 09:46 PM~10238937
> *NO ADVANTAGE.....OTHER THAN WE GET A GOOD NIGHTS SLEEP!
> 
> ASK MIKE IF HIM BEING FROM FLORIDA WAS A DISADVANTAGE....
> ...


oh i will be there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 24 2008, 07:49 AM~10238957
> *oh i will be there
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TonyO, LIL PHX, BigTex, az63

Outnumbered again


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 10:49 PM~10238957
> *oh i will be there
> *


TALK TO YOUR BOY TONYO AND GET HIME TO BRING THE WHOLE COLLECTION FO SHOW BIKES...

HONESTLY IN THE END I JUST WANT THIS SHOW TO BE A GREAT TURNOUT NO MATTER WHO WINS.....

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND ALL ARE INVITED TO THE SHOW!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2008, 10:53 PM~10238991
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TonyO, LIL PHX, BigTex, az63
> 
> ...



THAT IS OKAY...I AM STILL HERE.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 24 2008, 07:53 AM~10238997
> *TALK TO YOUR BOY TONYO AND GET HIME TO BRING THE WHOLE COLLECTION FO SHOW BIKES...
> 
> HONESTLY IN THE END I JUST WANT THIS SHOW TO BE A GREAT TURNOUT NO MATTER WHO WINS.....
> ...


that would be about 12 bikes.  Mostly OG but that's all good. Wait till I bust out with Wyatt's Revenge again all muraled out


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2008, 10:56 PM~10239023
> *that would be about 12 bikes.   Mostly OG but that's all good.  Wait till I bust out with Wyatt's Revenge again all muraled out
> *


THEN THAT GIVES YOU 3 TROPHIES SINCE THERE ARE NO OG BIKES DOWN HERE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CA:

Casino Dreamin 4 time champ
Spawn 2 time champ
Knight's Quest 2 time trike champ
Livin Legend 2 time trike champ
Tears of a Clown 2nd place champ
Total Knock Out Best overall Murals
Lady Death 1st 16" Radical (for now)
Raider Nation
Raidersequal 1st place 20" Street
Aftershock and Sweet N Sour top Full Custom bikes
Heartbreaker top 20" mild
Vear the dragon top 16" street

DAMN I GET NO LOVE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2008, 10:01 PM~10239068
> *CA:
> 
> Casino Dreamin 4 time champ
> ...


Im telling you. You gotta be someone really special to get peoples attention.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 10:03 PM~10239080
> *Im telling you. You gotta be someone really special to get peoples attention.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 
I GUESS BEING UNDEFEATED A FEW YEARS IN A ROW DOSENT COUNT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2008, 11:04 PM~10239096
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> I GUESS BEING UNDEFEATED A FEW YEARS IN A ROW DOSENT COUNT
> *



TONYO MADE THAT LIST..... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BLAH..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 12:03 AM~10239080
> *Im telling you. You gotta be someone really special to get peoples attention.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Mar 24 2008, 07:57 AM~10239038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad brotha I dont really follow the trikes all that much


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

So when we goin to Texas Rollerz?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 23 2008, 10:25 PM~10239281
> *So when we goin to Texas Rollerz?
> *


whats up Mijotito? How you ben Mark?


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 23 2008, 10:27 PM~10239286
> *whats up Mijotito? How you ben Mark?
> *


wassup dogg i've been good and you homie hows everything?

so you ready to roll to Texas and go rep AZ?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 23 2008, 10:32 PM~10239338
> *wassup dogg i've been good and you homie hows everything?
> 
> so you ready to roll to Texas and go rep AZ?
> *


Everything is good dogg, just bought a new house and working on the cut and the boys bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 24 2008, 08:34 AM~10239349
> *Everything is good dogg, just bought a new house and working on the cut and the boys bikes.
> *


Contact me for TNT laser cut bike parts

TNT TNTTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNT


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2008, 10:40 PM~10238887
> *adrian get ready to roll
> *



Just tell me what date. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 23 2008, 11:25 PM~10239281
> *So when we goin to Texas Rollerz?
> *


You ready to roll Mark....YOUR DRIVING.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2008, 10:18 PM~10239225
> *:0
> My bad brotha I dont really follow the trikes all that much
> *


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 23 2008, 11:16 PM~10239568
> *You ready to roll Mark....YOUR DRIVING.....
> *


cool im ready i'll drive...to your house then we hook up the trailer to your truck and you drive from there :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2008, 09:46 PM~10238937
> *NO ADVANTAGE.....OTHER THAN WE GET A GOOD NIGHTS SLEEP!
> 
> ASK MIKE IF HIM BEING FROM FLORIDA WAS A DISADVANTAGE....
> ...


I think all they are is internet thugs, hahahahahahaha TonyO.........


I know Nate is down, come on AZ come to TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 03:43 PM~10240253
> *I think all they are is internet thugs, hahahahahahaha TonyO.........
> I know Nate is down, come on AZ come to TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


When is the show supposed to take place? Is this the Magnificos show? :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SHAPING UP TO BE ONE HELL OF A SHOW....

NOW LETS GET THE MIDWEST AND CALI COMING ALONG.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 24 2008, 04:36 PM~10240388
> *SHAPING UP TO BE ONE HELL OF A SHOW....
> 
> NOW LETS GET THE MIDWEST AND CALI COMING ALONG.......
> *


Date and location? :dunno: Flyer? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You do realize if AZ comes out to that show and we drive our happy asses 20 damn hours for a show you will all be little bitches when you don't come out to PHX show next year


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 07:36 AM~10240386
> *When is the show supposed to take place?  Is this the Magnificos show? :dunno:
> *



NO DATE OUT YET, BUT IT IS NORMALLY THE FIRST WEEKEND IN NOV. I AM GUESSING NOV 2 IS THE SHOW. I WILL GET BETTER CONFIRMATION.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2008, 10:01 PM~10239068
> *CA:
> 
> Casino Dreamin 4 time champ
> ...


Livin Legend 1 time champ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 24 2008, 04:39 PM~10240402
> *NO DATE OUT YET, BUT IT IS NORMALLY THE FIRST WEEKEND IN NOV.  I AM GUESSING NOV 2 IS THE SHOW.  I WILL GET BETTER CONFIRMATION.
> *


If its November I'll probably be able to make it that's one month after Supershow all my bikes should be ready by then :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 09:15 AM~10241250
> *If its November I'll probably be able to make it that's one month after Supershow all my bikes should be ready by then  :cheesy:
> *



they should be ready for vegas anyways right.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:40 PM~10241446
> *they should be ready for vegas anyways right.
> *


yep exactly. If this show was in May or June I wouldnt go because I need all the time between now and Oct 12th to get things finished. I'm not even busting anything new in San Bernardino I'm just going to show my OGs mostly. I might bring out an old favorite but other than that Pirate bike is retired until Vegas, Tombstone 2 isnt finished, and Wyatt's Revenge isn't finished.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 09:44 AM~10241479
> *yep exactly.  If this show was in May or June I wouldnt go because I need all the time between now and Oct 12th to get things finished.  I'm not even busting anything new in San Bernardino I'm just going to show my OGs mostly.  I might bring out an old favorite but other than that Pirate bike is retired until Vegas, Tombstone 2 isnt finished, and Wyatt's Revenge isn't finished.
> *



Well get off lil, and get to work you are going to need every minute till NOVEMBER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10241497
> *Well get off lil, and get to work you are going to need every minute till NOVEMBER
> *


Funny fooker. Yeah I already got my projects out where they're supposed to be except Pirate bike I'll probably tear that bitch down this weekend and start shipping the parts to SA Rollerz


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 09:50 AM~10241534
> *Funny fooker.  Yeah I already got my projects out where they're supposed to be except Pirate bike I'll probably tear that bitch down this weekend and start shipping the parts to SA Rollerz
> *



Do it now. Now that yall are coming it time to get Raul's Short ass down here


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 09:50 AM~10241534
> *Funny fooker.  Yeah I already got my projects out where they're supposed to be except Pirate bike I'll probably tear that bitch down this weekend and start shipping the parts to SA Rollerz
> *



Do it now. Now that yall are coming it time to get Raul's Short ass down here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:53 PM~10241553
> *Do it now. Now that yall are coming it time to get Raul's Short ass down here
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, socios b.c. prez, Hermanos of Peace


Yeah and maybe we'll bring MOS down too.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 10:04 AM~10241629
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, socios b.c. prez, Hermanos of Peace
> Yeah and maybe we'll bring MOS down too.
> *


You dont have to say nothing for THE PAZ BROTHERS they have been saying they would come since early this year. So dont scare or start saying that you brought them cause they aint scared, they will show up. I bet you that they will be the only ones from AZ to take home a prize


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 09:53 AM~10241553
> *Do it now. Now that yall are coming it time to get Raul's Short ass down here
> *


Are you talking about me?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10241686
> *You dont have to say nothing for THE PAZ BROTHERS they have been saying they would come since early this year. So dont scare or start saying that you brought them cause they aint scared, they will show up. I bet you that they will be the only ones from AZ to take home a prize
> *



Dude if LIL PHX brings out Professor X and Paz brothers bring out MOS you're done we'll be taking home ALL the trophies  I'll be cleanup crew on the little categories like 12", 16", OG, etc. 



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 08:14 PM~10241692
> *Are you talking about me?
> *


I think he meant Raqueness


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 10:14 AM~10241692
> *Are you talking about me?
> *



yeah you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 08:19 PM~10241727
> *yeah you
> *


He's Cali we ain't worryin about bringing him :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 10:19 AM~10241727
> *yeah you
> *


Im 6'3" so Im probably taller then most of you guys. And I wouldnt go to this show cause you would probably ignore me like you did chilly willy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10241760
> *Im 6'3" so Im probably taller then most of you guys. And I wouldnt go to this show cause you would probably ignore me like you did chilly willy.
> *



:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 10:24 AM~10241760
> *Im 6'3" so Im probably taller then most of you guys. And I wouldnt go to this show cause you would probably ignore me like you did chilly willy.
> *



Look if I knew what he looked liked I would of went up to him. If he knew who I was then why didnt he come up to me. I would ignore you, you the one that brought peace into my life, :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 10:26 AM~10241775
> *Look if I knew what he looked liked I would of went up to him. If he knew who I was then why didnt he come up to me. I would ignore you, you the one that brought peace into my life,  :biggrin:
> *


Have fun at the show.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 10:24 AM~10241760
> *Im 6'3" so Im probably taller then most of you guys. And I wouldnt go to this show cause you would probably ignore me like you did chilly willy.
> *


who is chilly willy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2008, 10:30 AM~10241803
> *who is chilly willy
> *


The prez of Thee Artistics. He went out there to a show and guess what happened?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 08:27 PM~10241787
> *Have fun at the show.
> *


He just basically said "fuk you very much have a nice day" :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah I know who he is I was just fucking around


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 08:31 PM~10241808
> *The prez of Thee Artistics. He went out there to a show and guess what happened?
> *












What happened?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 10:33 AM~10241820
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Juangotti had him for breakfast


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 08:34 PM~10241827
> *Juangotti had him for breakfast
> *


:nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 10:33 AM~10241820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


People forgot there "southern hospitality".


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 08:34 PM~10241833
> *People forgot there "southern hospitality".
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 10:34 AM~10241833
> *People forgot there "southern hospitality".
> *


they acted like they did't know him or what


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2008, 10:35 AM~10241838
> *they acted like they did't know him or what
> *


bingo.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 11:37 AM~10241844
> *bingo.
> *



THAT IS ART.....RIGHT?

SEE I TALKED TO HIM. HE IS THE ONE THAT CAME FROM CALI WITH ANOTHER CALI BIKE.

SEE....I TALK TO PEOPLE.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 24 2008, 11:20 AM~10242139
> *THAT IS ART.....RIGHT?
> 
> SEE I TALKED TO HIM.  HE IS THE ONE THAT CAME FROM CALI WITH ANOTHER CALI BIKE.
> ...


I still think that if he knew who we were he could of introduced himself first. I only remember some faces from other states. Sorry I ignored him, it wont happen again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

nomas quando les combiene.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 01:25 PM~10242183
> *I still think that if he knew who we were he could of introduced himself first. I only remember some faces from other states. Sorry I ignored him, it wont happen again
> *


you knew who I was and didnt say whats up.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:32 AM~10242241
> *you knew who I was and didnt say whats up.
> *



You know your situation: I will tell you again.

If I would of stopped talking to the person I was talking to, he would of kicked your ass. Put it this way, with me ignoring you just saved your ass from getting your ass kicked in HOUSTON


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10242254
> *You know your situation: I will tell you again.
> 
> If I would of stopped talking to the person I was talking to, he would of kicked your ass. Put it this way, with me ignoring you just saved your ass from getting your ass kicked in HOUSTON
> *


got me fucked up. LMAO


lil phnx or big B?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

**** MIGHT HAVE INTRODUCED ME TO ART IN VEGAS AND THEN WE TALKED IN HOUSTON. I REMEMBER ART BEING KNOCKED OUT AT THE SHOW....TIRED I GUESS.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 11:31 AM~10241808
> *The prez of Thee Artistics. He went out there to a show and guess what happened?
> *


i talked to him.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10242272
> *got me fucked up.  LMAO
> lil phnx or big B?
> *


ME Fool!! :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10243862
> *ME Fool!!  :machinegun:  :angry:
> *


lmao I said whats up to you


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 03:01 PM~10243862
> *ME Fool!!  :machinegun:  :angry:
> *


you were asleep most of the time fool!!!!! :angry:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

what up jay!!! ready to roll to texas?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10247705
> *what up jay!!! ready to roll to texas?
> *


whats up ? texas


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Im down to go. That way i can visit all my relatives.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10247715
> *whats up  ? texas
> *


 we were called out by texas! so we are going to texas!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 11:49 AM~10242372
> *i talked to him.
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 12:37 PM~10241844
> *bingo.
> *


I seen chilly willy there and he look like he was doin fine to me. And i showed him down south hospitality along with Mike. But Hey i was in Vegas and dont recall TonyO are anybody askin me how was the trip or congrads on that 1 place win in Vegas homie. The same said for a few of my Team Texas members even in Vegas! :uh: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 25 2008, 01:28 AM~10248508
> *I seen chilly willy there and he look like he was doin fine to me. And i showed him down south hospitality along with Mike. But Hey i was in Vegas and dont recall TonyO are anybody askin me how was the trip or congrads on that 1 place win in Vegas homie. The same said for a few of my Team Texas members even in Vegas! :uh:  :|
> *


its cus your black.

:| 

:biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10247744
> *we were called out by texas! so we are going to texas!
> *


so when we going?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10241827
> *Juangotti had him for breakfast
> *


already club hopper


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 01:30 AM~10248521
> *its cus your black.
> 
> :|
> ...


You might be right! The cop that pulled my over in AZ thanks im mexcian :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 25 2008, 01:35 AM~10248552
> *You might be right! The cop that pulled my over in AZ thanks im mexcian :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

sup Lamark


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 01:42 AM~10248594
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sup Lamark
> *


chill homie  gettin ready for dallas


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 25 2008, 12:31 AM~10248524
> *so when we going?
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 10:12 AM~10248754
> *X2
> *


The show is 2 November according to BigTex but it takes 2 days to drive so we roll out October 30th and spend Halloween on the road.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 25 2008, 07:27 AM~10247699
> *you were asleep most of the time fool!!!!! :angry:
> *


I'm down to drive this time since we won't have Gene's big ass trailer. I can handle little trailers :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 01:42 AM~10248856
> *I'm down to drive this time since we won't have Gene's big ass trailer.  I can handle little trailers :thumbsup:
> *



I THOUGHT GENE WAS DRIVING US ALL IN HIS BIG RV AND TRAILOR?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 10:51 AM~10248870
> *I THOUGHT GENE WAS DRIVING US ALL IN HIS BIG RV AND TRAILOR?????
> *


Talk to Gene. IF we can leave the bomb at home this time we can fit everyone's bikes, trikes, display's TonyO's 15 bikes... etc in his trailer and pile up in the RV. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 02:10 AM~10248911
> *Talk to Gene. IF we can leave the bomb at home this time we can fit everyone's bikes, trikes, display's TonyO's 15 bikes... etc in his trailer and pile up in the RV. :thumbsup:
> *




OH, I WAS JUST MESSING AROUND BUT IF GENE IS WILLING, NOT TRYING TO PUT HIM ON THE SPOT BUT I GOT SOME ENDS ON THE FUEL. YOU KNOW HIS TAKING HIS BOMB.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Im glad to see that AZ is making plans to come down. I hope me n Big Tex dont get disapointed. I hope yall really come down that way we can have a big ass party or get a vip at a club


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 02:30 PM~10249076
> *Im glad to see that AZ is making plans to come down. I hope me n Big Tex dont get disapointed. I hope yall really come down that way we can have a big ass party or get a vip at a club
> *


Better take us to clubs better than the ones we went to down town when we went over there. Those clubs sucked :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 07:45 AM~10249608
> *Better take us to clubs better than the ones we went to down town when we went over there.  Those clubs sucked  :angry:
> *



YEAH I HEARD ABOUT THAT NATE WAS TELLING ME. I will take yall to anice club were we can have a good time. Down town clubs suck ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 05:48 PM~10249624
> *YEAH I HEARD ABOUT THAT NATE WAS TELLING ME. I will take yall to anice club were we can have a good time. Down town clubs suck ass
> *


Big time and plus we had to drive around down town like 4 times before we found the parking garage WTF?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

BEST CLUB IS AT A HOUSE......THE DRINKS KEEP COMING AFTER 2AM!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 25 2008, 07:56 AM~10249664
> *BEST CLUB IS AT A HOUSE......THE DRINKS KEEP COMING AFTER 2AM!
> *



:biggrin: If we all get together we can have a party at my house.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 09:00 AM~10249680
> *:biggrin:  If we all get together we can have a party at my house.
> *


too far


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL LETS SEE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT COMING....THEN WE WILL PLAN SOMETHING....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10249687
> *too far
> *



I live off I-10. outside of baytown almost. Ok I guess we decide when AZ makes it in. Hey Chris I htink JUSTDEEZ volunteered to have it at his place


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 09:09 AM~10249734
> *I live off I-10. outside of baytown almost.  Ok I guess we decide when AZ makes it in. Hey Chris I htink JUSTDEEZ volunteered to have it at his place
> *


wouldnt care, but my house is even farther. :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 06:09 PM~10249734
> *I live off I-10. outside of baytown almost.  Ok I guess we decide when AZ makes it in. Hey Chris I htink JUSTDEEZ volunteered to have it at his place
> *


If its off I-10 we can handle that unless you're like way past the city limits or something :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Look out texas......the KINGS OF AZ ARE ON THEIR WAY!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 10:26 AM~10250235
> *Look out texas......the KINGS OF AZ ARE ON THEIR WAY!!!!!
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 09:08 AM~10250113
> *If its off I-10 we can handle that unless you're like way past the city limits or something :dunno:
> *



NOPE IN THE LIMITS


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 09:27 AM~10250246
> *wuz up bro
> *



not much...working hard here in AZ


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 09:26 AM~10250235
> *Look out texas......the KINGS OF AZ ARE ON THEIR WAY!!!!!
> *



Doorz open homie. I will pm you my number that way when the event gets closer or if yall have any questions you can holla. The rest of the AZ has my # already


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GOT AZ AND FL COMING.....LETS SEE WHAT CAN WE DO TO GET THE CALI BOYZ OUT HERE....

WHERE WE HAVE IT DOESNT MATTER. WE CHILLED AT THE HOUSE WITH **** AND MIKE LAST YEAR AND JORGE CAME BY WITH HIS BROTHER.

WE WERE THERE TILL THE LIQUOR WAS GONE.

MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 09:37 AM~10250306
> *Doorz open homie. I will pm you my number that way when the event gets closer or if yall have any questions you can holla. The rest of the AZ has my # already
> *



Thanks...I got BigTex's number. Its against my religion to have more then two numbers from texas!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 12:16 PM~10250596
> *Thanks...I got BigTex's number. Its against my religion to have more then two numbers from texas!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 11:16 AM~10250596
> *Thanks...I got BigTex's number. Its against my religion to have more then two numbers from texas!
> *


that is original.......:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 25 2008, 08:04 PM~10250501
> *GOT AZ AND FL COMING.....LETS SEE WHAT CAN WE DO TO GET THE CALI BOYZ OUT HERE....
> 
> WHERE WE HAVE IT DOESNT MATTER.  WE CHILLED AT THE HOUSE WITH **** AND MIKE  LAST YEAR AND JORGE CAME BY WITH HIS BROTHER.
> ...


Lets have it in El Paso :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 10:16 AM~10250596
> *Thanks...I got BigTex's number. Its against my religion to have more then two numbers from texas!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 10:25 AM~10250661
> *Lets have it in El Paso  :cheesy:
> *


I will go to a show in El Paso. I got alot of family there. :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 11:25 AM~10250661
> *Lets have it in El Paso  :cheesy:
> *



YOU WOULD LIKE THAT SHORT 6 HOUR OR SO DRIVE......WHILE WE WOULD BE DRIVING 10-12 HOURS TO GET THERE......

YOU COULD PROBABLY MAKE A ROUNDTRIP BEFORE WE EVEN GET THERE!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 25 2008, 08:30 PM~10250706
> *YOU WOULD LIKE THAT SHORT 6 HOUR OR SO DRIVE......WHILE WE WOULD BE DRIVING 10-12 HOURS TO GET THERE......
> 
> YOU COULD PROBABLY MAKE A ROUNDTRIP BEFORE WE EVEN GET THERE!
> *


Exactly brother, its still in TX so what you complaining about? :dunno: TX is TX right?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 11:37 AM~10250758
> *Exactly brother, its still in TX so what you complaining about? :dunno:  TX is TX right?
> *


texas is texas....but there is large distances between the two sides of texas....not a drive through state.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

There has to be a midpoint.........I kinda agree with TonyO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 08:51 PM~10250865
> *There has to be a midpoint.........I kinda agree with TonyO
> *


2 hour road trip - $80 in gas

Custom Show stopping bike - $15,000

Can't start the truck to get it out - Priceless



:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i know that feeling....being called out by Jay.......Even better!!!
Seeing Nate get wet......Funny!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 10:53 AM~10250884
> *2 hour road trip - $80 in gas
> 
> Custom Show stopping bike -  $15,000
> ...



Looking at getting a new GMC this weekend!!!!
Problem solved!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 11:09 AM~10251022
> *Looking at getting a new GMC this weekend!!!!
> Problem solved!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Those are nice, I have one I bought a couple months ago. Cant go wrong with that.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I SEE THE POINT OF MEETING MIDWAY....BUT HONESTLY THE ONLY OTHER SHOW IN TEXAS IS ODESSA....AND THAT ISN'T MUCH CLOSER OF A DRIVE THAN EL PASO.

PLUS HERE I CAN WORK WITH THE PROMOTER TO GET THE PRIZE MONEY RAISED SO THAT THOSE THAT COME FROM OUT OF TOWN AND WIN SWEEPSTAKES....CAN GET SOME COST COVERED WITH PRIZE MONEY.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 11:26 AM~10251209
> *Those are nice, I have one I bought a couple months ago. Cant go wrong with that.
> *




looking at the fully loaded crew cab lifted with 22's


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 10:36 AM~10250303
> *not much...working hard here in AZ
> *


same here bro :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 12:14 PM~10251565
> *looking at the fully loaded crew cab lifted with 22's
> *


This is the one I got:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 12:55 PM~10251972
> *This is the one I got:
> 
> 
> ...




nice!!! 

Looking to get a grey or black GMC.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

AZ DOIN IT BIG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 26 2008, 09:14 AM~10258628
> *AZ DOIN IT BIG!!! :biggrin:
> *



SO DOES THAT INCLUDE YOU.....YOU COMING AS WELL?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 06:49 PM~10258858
> *SO DOES THAT INCLUDE YOU.....YOU COMING AS WELL?
> *


x2 I'd like to see him there


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 08:49 AM~10258858
> *SO DOES THAT INCLUDE YOU.....YOU COMING AS WELL?
> *



The trailer will be full....who knows what surprises might be inside!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 10:22 AM~10259062
> *The trailer will be full....who knows what surprises might be inside!
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

when did this topic get so big?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

There will be 3, maybe 4 heavy hitter bikes in there. We are even going to throw in a 16" and 12" bikes to the lineup. So 6 bike in total.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 10:33 AM~10259133
> *There will be 3, maybe 4 heavy hitter bikes in there. We are even going to throw in a 16" and 12" bikes to the lineup. So 6 bike in total.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2008, 09:28 AM~10259098
> *when did this topic get so big?
> *



When TEAM TEXAS had to get in here to take care of buisness, is when this topic got this big


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 26 2008, 07:51 PM~10259240
> *When TEAM TEXAS had to get in here to take care of buisness, is when this topic got this big
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 26 2008, 09:51 AM~10259240
> *When TEAM TEXAS had to get in here to take care of buisness, is when this topic got this big
> *


 :uh: x2


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

x 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 26 2008, 08:06 PM~10259349
> *:uh: x2
> *


Funny how all the little TX cheerleaders come in and think they can take over a topic by spewing BS


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

ohhhh....cheerleaders!!!! So cute with their lil skirts!!!! " Ready Ok"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, Hermanos of Peace, *LIL PHX*

Yo man I think we got a new biter 


Finest Kreations Bike Club _Exclusive _

+

Rollerz Only _Worldwide _ 

=

Exclusive Worldwide 


:dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10259400
> *x2
> *


Damn and I thought I had a lot of projects 


Revelation coming in 2008

Ill-Matic- coming soon

Doors- 2008

IRON MAIDEN- 2009


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

we will take over vegas first then take over tx! all within a month!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 26 2008, 08:21 PM~10259469
> *we will take over vegas first then take over tx! all within a month!
> *


Yeah exactly I got Pirate bike that'll be upgraded between now and Vegas and still have the new paint job on Tombstone if Duezpaid gets it done on time. He has all summer you would think he'd get it done on time.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 26 2008, 10:21 AM~10259469
> *we will take over vegas first then take over tx! all within a month!
> *



and then the world!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 08:29 PM~10259518
> *and then the world!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> *


You know this


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

need to get me a shirt like that!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 08:47 PM~10259657
> *need to get me a shirt like that!
> *


I like our Haters shirts :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 10:47 AM~10259657
> *need to get me a shirt like that!
> *


you guys need to become rollerz! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 08:47 PM~10259657
> *need to get me a shirt like that!
> *


Join and I'll buy you and your brother one


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10259843
> *Join and I'll buy you and your brother one
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

Whats good AZ :wave:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NEMESIS SHOWING STRONG IN 08 and yes you never know what might be in that trailor! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 26 2008, 11:07 AM~10259357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CALL US CHEERLEADERS.....BUT YOU SEEM TO KNOW HOW THE CHEER GOES!...  



> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 26 2008, 11:21 AM~10259469
> *we will take over vegas first then take over tx! all within a month!
> *


I LIKE THIS GUYS ATTITUDE.......


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 11:40 AM~10260133
> *THERE WAS NO BS SPEWING....JUST UPDATED AND MODIFIED YOUR ORIGINAL LIST AND INVITED YOU GUYS TO COME TO TEXAS AND SHOW WHAT YOU GOT.....NO BS.
> YOU CALL US CHEERLEADERS.....BUT YOU SEEM TO KNOW HOW THE CHEER GOES!...
> I LIKE THIS GUYS ATTITUDE.......
> *



we seen Texas do that cheer so much its a routine for yall!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10260161
> *we seen Texas do that cheer so much its a routine for yall!!!
> *



SEE YOU CALL IT CHEER....BUT WE CALL IT SUPPORT!

TEXAS IS JUST ONE BIG FAMILY.....WE ARE THERE FOR ONE ANOTHER.

SO LOAD UP THE TRAILER WITH ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS....COME TO TEXAS AND LETS SHOW EVERYONE WHAT AZ AND THE LONE STAR STATE CAN DO IN THE BIKE WORLD.

NOW LETS GET THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST TO COME OUT AND THE WORLD CAN SEE WHAT THE BIKE COMMUNITY IS ABOUT!

NO WEST COAST PARTICIPANTS?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 12:23 PM~10260480
> *SEE YOU CALL IT CHEER....BUT WE CALL IT SUPPORT!
> 
> TEXAS IS JUST ONE BIG FAMILY.....WE ARE THERE FOR ONE ANOTHER.
> ...


Nope


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2008, 01:29 PM~10260526
> *Nope
> *



WELL YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME. WE CAN PLAN THINGS OUT AND HAVE A BIG PARTY.

I AM SURE GUYS WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE TRIKE AND OTHER THINGS YOU GUYS HAVE TO OFFER.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 03:23 PM~10260480
> *.
> 
> NOW LETS GET THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST TO COME OUT AND THE WORLD CAN SEE WHAT THE BIKE COMMUNITY IS ABOUT!
> ...


No East Coast invite 
:dunno:  ..........................


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 03:23 PM~10260480
> *SEE YOU CALL IT CHEER....BUT WE CALL IT SUPPORT!
> 
> BIKE WORLD.
> ...


 No East Coast Invite
:nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2008, 01:29 PM~10260526
> *Nope
> *



WELL YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME. WE CAN PLAN THINGS OUT AND HAVE A BIG PARTY.

I AM SURE GUYS WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE TRIKE AND OTHER THINGS YOU GUYS HAVE TO OFFER.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 12:55 PM~10260751
> *WELL YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME.  WE CAN PLAN THINGS OUT AND HAVE A BIG PARTY.
> 
> I AM SURE GUYS WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE TRIKE AND OTHER THINGS YOU GUYS HAVE TO OFFER.
> *


I think Im going to be too tired from Vegas.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 01:55 PM~10260749
> *No East Coast Invite
> :nicoderm:  :dunno:
> *



I THINK I SAID ALL ARE WELCOMED.....JUST GET MESSING WITH WEST COAST SINCE SOCIOS SAID WE ARE NOT HOSPITABLE......

ALL COASTS ARE WELCOMED. COME ON DOWN WITH THE LATEST CREATION AND SHOW EVERYONE WHAT YOU GOT.

SO ANYONE INTERESTED COME DOWN TO HOUSTON, TEXAS FOR THE LOS MAGINIFICOS SHOW.....WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS THE BEST BIKE SHOW THERE HAS BEEN.

WE GOT COMMITMENTS FROM AZ AND THEY ARE BRINGING HEAVY HITTERS....MIKE FROM FL IS COMING BACK SINCE HE ENJOYED LAST YEARS SHOW.....AND OF COURSE THE BIG STATE OF TEXAS WILL BE REPPING!


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 03:55 PM~10260749
> *No East Coast Invite
> :nicoderm:  :dunno:
> *


thats right, what about us :dunno:
wait nevermind didnt read the post above, my bad


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2008, 01:58 PM~10260794
> *I think Im going to be too tired from Vegas.
> *



YEAH I CAN UNDERSTAND. BUT HEY, IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND COME ON OUT. MAYBE YOU CAN JUST FLY IN AND CHECK THE SHOW OUT WITH US.

MAYBE YOU CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH ART IF HE DECIDES TO COME AGAIN.

THE INVITE IS THERE TO EITHER SHOW OR JUST COME ENJOY THE SHOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 01:03 PM~10260853
> *YEAH I CAN UNDERSTAND.  BUT HEY, IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND COME ON OUT.  MAYBE YOU CAN JUST FLY IN AND CHECK THE SHOW OUT WITH US.
> 
> MAYBE YOU CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH ART IF HE DECIDES TO COME AGAIN.
> ...


I think Im going to be busy that day.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 04:01 PM~10260825
> *I THINK I SAID ALL ARE WELCOMED.....JUST GET MESSING WITH WEST COAST SINCE SOCIOS SAID WE ARE NOT HOSPITABLE......
> 
> ALL COASTS ARE WELCOMED.  COME ON DOWN WITH THE LATEST CREATION AND SHOW EVERYONE WHAT YOU GOT.
> ...


  If I make it to this show it will be three stops in Texas this year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 03:06 PM~10260899
> * If I make it to this show it will be three stops in Texas this year
> *


If you go i down to role to it.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 02:06 PM~10260899
> * If I make it to this show it will be three stops in Texas this year
> *


WHAT OTHER SHOWS YOU MAKING?


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2008, 04:07 PM~10260914
> *WHAT OTHER SHOWS YOU MAKING?
> *


 Knights of pleasure show and Odessa show ...............I did the Odessa show last year .........I brought the whole family it was well worth the trip


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 03:10 PM~10260943
> *Knights of pleasure show and Odessa show ...............I did the Odessa show last year .........I brought the whole family it was well worth the trip
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 10:51 PM~10260710
> *No East Coast invite
> :dunno:   ..........................
> *


No because the East coast don't have shit :uh: 






























Other than the Number 1 bike two times, the rest of Nobility, and Bone Collector :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 04:12 PM~10260954
> *
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

too much to read


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2008, 10:07 AM~10259357
> *Funny how all the little TX cheerleaders come in and think they can take over a topic by spewing BS
> *


give me a T, give me a E, give me a X, give me a A, give me a S, thats says

TEXAS HOE ASS BISHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

We are the best cheerleaders cause we a BIG ass family.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

YOu guys were on ESPN huh!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

and we won national cheerleader championships!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 27 2008, 05:46 AM~10263930
> *and we won national cheerleader championships!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Movie was called Bring it On Dropem played the role of the fat chick on the bottom of the pyramid :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 27 2008, 06:36 AM~10266654
> *Movie was called Bring it On Dropem played the role of the fat chick on the bottom of the pyramid  :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :cheesy:
> *


TonyO , TonyO, TonyO: You know what Team Texas might help you get laid if you come down.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 27 2008, 05:11 PM~10266741
> *TonyO , TonyO, TonyO: You know what Team Texas might help you get laid if you come down.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy 40 yr old virgin grossed Worldwide: $177,378,645 in 2005 that can buy a lot of TonyHo's


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

WERD!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 03:10 PM~10260943
> *Knights of Pleasure show and Odessa show ...............I did the Odessa show last year .........I brought the whole family it was well worth the trip
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

whats up team AZ!!! I think we got tx shook up!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TEAM AZ


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX+Mar 28 2008, 05:45 PM~10279501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: AZ's gonna take over Vegas and the take over Texas :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 28 2008, 10:34 PM~10281701
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 28 2008, 10:06 PM~10281454
> *:thumbsup: AZ's gonna take over Vegas and the take over Texas :biggrin:
> *


you know this man!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 29 2008, 12:06 AM~10281454
> *:thumbsup: AZ's gonna take over Texas</span> :biggrin:
> *




maybe

<span style=\'color:green\'>NEVER


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2008, 03:47 PM~10284968
> *maybe
> 
> NEVER
> *


never say never!!!! :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

We will all have to wait and see


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 2 2008, 10:00 PM~10316893
> *We will all have to wait and see
> *


\
hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2008, 03:50 PM~10284977
> *never say never!!!! :0
> *


WHAT EVER YOU DO................. :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX+Mar 26 2008, 10:21 AM~10259469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool looking foward to seeing you in aus. exclusive will be there :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

seriously they should do a world championship once the bike scene is good stepped up worldwide, then it can be a world title  :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

where would the show be held at?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats the problem, who would fly out too?

i'm sure i would


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Got a shipment yesterday after work and I would like to announce that 
Wicked Dragon is now in the hands of the Paz bros. Will be showing that bike soon with new parts.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 4 2008, 07:59 AM~10332984
> *Got a shipment yesterday after work and I would like to announce that
> Wicked Dragon is now in the hands of the Paz bros. Will be showing that bike soon with new parts.
> *


well at least someone is doing somethihng with it


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Paz Bros and club will be busting it out soon!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Apr 4 2008, 05:59 PM~10332984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 better than what that asshole Lugo was doing letting the thing sit there in storage. :uh:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 08:58 AM~10333458
> *x2 better than what that asshole Lugo was doing letting the thing sit there in storage.  :uh:
> *




Tony let it go man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 4 2008, 07:13 PM~10333574
> *Tony let it go man
> *


Its hard when you get fucked out of $2500 :angry:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

by bringing it up man its not going to solve anything.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SAL thanks for handling that for me, yes my plane has landed people, ill be staying out here on the WEST Coast for a little whiles. THE PAZ bros and I have some work to do on some projects and I figured why not just stay with my Family!! Yes you though it was sold but its not we are just throwing together a different setup for old Wickeddragon 68, and modifying some new stuff for the Wickeddragon Revenge project. 

Its nice out here in AZ I think I might just stay a whiles!!

Hey TONY!!! Your the ASS hole for bring the whole thing up again, just let go or buy a box of tissues!!! :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

any pics of the project?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not yet! Will post soon, just want to keep it a secret!!! LOL im finally having fun with this Lowrider shit man! It feels good!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 05:17 PM~10337337
> *any pics of the project?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me know and I will finish it for you if no one else cant.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ill take you up on that offer man but that would never happen!!! I mean asking you to finish it up because you wouldint know where to start or finish!! Its that complicated thats all the hints you get!




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 05:25 PM~10337383
> *Let me know and I will finish it for you if no one else cant.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

well, how complicated can a semi bike be? If all these other people let you down, let me know.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

COOL!! SEMI CUSTOM BIKES ARE GREAT!!! :biggrin: Ill let you know!!!  




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 05:31 PM~10337415
> *well, how complicated can a semi bike be? If all these other people let you down, let me know.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 4 2008, 09:13 AM~10333574
> *Tony let it go man
> *


THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 5 2008, 03:25 AM~10337383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Socios is one of the best builders on here and you're gonna blow him off like he don't know what he's doing when YOU haven't been on the scene in 8 years yourself? 

Who's the asshole now? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 01:45 AM~10345646
> *Socios is one of the best builders on here and you're gonna blow him off like he don't know what he's doing when YOU haven't been on the scene in 8 years yourself?
> 
> Who's the asshole now?  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

OK King Tony O speaks! You must like reactions out of people for coming up here on topics and smashing them like you yourself know what your talking about. You may not see me on the scene but im still here TONY dont forget it. Nobody said I was blowing him off like he didint know what he is doing did I say that? There you go again putting words in peoples mouths. And yes your still the ASS HOLE TONY. Let it go man your a grown ass man arguing about shit like a kid grow up. 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2008, 11:45 PM~10345646
> *Socios is one of the best builders on here and you're gonna blow him off like he don't know what he's doing when YOU haven't been on the scene in 8 years yourself?
> 
> Who's the asshole now?  :uh:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why all the hostility between tony and matt?  they used to be BFF's :dunno:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NOE! I wondered that samething and its called greed and jealousy! Hey I decided to move on and he still trapped in this small little world that everything Tony says and does is always supposed to be right and he knows everything there is to know about Lowrider bikes etc. Which is not ture, I sure as hell dont know everything myself. One day he will meet someone that isnt as cool about this shit as I am.



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 07:00 AM~10346437
> *why all the hostility between tony and matt?   they used to be BFF's  :dunno:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony don't know chit about bikes, he probably pays someone to put the tube in his tire :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey ill admit I purchased Wickeddragon 68 but trust me it wasnt the way it is now, there was only a small hand full of parts that I used from the original way it was built, I purchased it because of the one of a kind paint job. Oh wait its ok only TONY O can purchase a bke already done! Hey I can tell you this TONY you want a challenge I want to see you build a bike from scratch and we will compete in the same category new bikes and all and lets let the bikes do all the talking, no I dont want to hear man I dont have a welder or I dont know how to weld etc. Hey Tony the challenge is there I will tell you this im already 20 steps ahead of anything you got coming out right now thats all im going to say.




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 07:04 AM~10346443
> *tony don't know chit about bikes, he probably pays someone to put the tube in his tire :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it is true what you say matt, i remember you posted them rims you had welded

tony is cool though, i met the clown in houston last july


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think TONY was a cool dude but he changed for the worse, there was no need to stab someone in the back over what a misunderstanding and he called himself a friend? It seemed it was all about what he can get under his interest not to be a true friend. Its cool I mean to each his own. But if he wants a challenge its there.  



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 07:09 AM~10346457
> *it is true what you say matt, i remember you posted them rims you had welded
> 
> tony is cool though, i met the clown in houston last july
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think growing up in the desert with no friends affected him 


:roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAYBE!!! :biggrin: Hey Lowriding is about Unity not this online BS you dont see half of the best Lowriders coming up here running there mouth about shit do you? Hey we arent kids anymore and this stuff has to come to an end. Hey Tony O is my #1 fan then hey what can I do. But the disrespect has to end because im over all this BS if he wants to cry ill mail him some tissues to wipe his eyes.



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 07:14 AM~10346478
> *i think growing up in the desert with no friends affected him
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 6 2008, 07:17 AM~10346486
> *MAYBE!!! :biggrin: Hey Lowriding is about Unity not this online BS you dont see half of the best Lowriders coming up here running there mouth about shit do you? Hey we arent kids anymore and this stuff has to come to an end. Hey Tony O is my #1 fan then hey what can I do. But the disrespect has to end because im over all this BS if he wants to cry ill mail him some tissues to wipe his eyes.
> *



x2


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 6 2008, 07:07 AM~10346451
> *Hey ill admit I purchased Wickeddragon 68 but trust me it wasnt the way it is now, there was only a small hand full of parts that I used from the original way it was built, I purchased it because of the one of a kind paint job. Oh wait its ok only TONY O can purchase a bke already done! Hey I can tell you this TONY you want a challenge I want to see you build a bike from scratch and we will compete in the same category new bikes and all and lets let the bikes do all the talking, no I dont want to hear man I dont have a welder or I dont know how to weld etc. Hey Tony the challenge is there I will tell you this im already 20 steps ahead of anything you got coming out right now thats all im going to say.
> *


FIRST YOU DIDN'T PAY FOR IT SO DON' GET IT TWISTED!!!!! SECOND ME AND THE PAZ BROTHERS HAD TO SETTLE THIS FOR YOU GUYS! :angry:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 07:14 AM~10346478
> *i think growing up in the desert with no friends affected him
> :roflmao:
> *


 YOU WOULD BE PISS OFF TOO IF YOUR FRIEND BURNED YOU OUT OF 3K!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

WHATS UP MARK!


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 6 2008, 12:40 PM~10348099
> *FIRST YOU DIDN'T PAY FOR IT SO DON' GET IT TWISTED!!!!! SECOND ME AND THE PAZ BROTHERS HAD TO SETTLE THIS FOR YOU GUYS!  :angry:
> *


 :0 Nate tell'em wassup :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 6 2008, 12:43 PM~10348116
> *WHATS UP MARK!
> *


not much jus here seeing whats going on whats good wit you bro?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 6 2008, 12:44 PM~10348127
> *:0 Nate tell'em wassup :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE JUST FACTS BRO!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 6 2008, 12:46 PM~10348137
> *not much jus here seeing whats going on whats good wit you bro?
> *


BBQ AT THE CRIB TODAY!!!


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 6 2008, 12:48 PM~10348152
> *BBQ AT THE CRIB TODAY!!!
> *


damn im gonna have to stop by :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

IT ALL GOOD BROTHER!! HEY HOW DID THIS TOPIC GET ON HATE ON TONY ANYWAY?


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 6 2008, 12:52 PM~10348165
> *IT ALL GOOD BROTHER!! HEY HOW DID THIS TOPIC GET ON HATE ON TONY ANYWAY?
> *


its Tony and Layitlow :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 6 2008, 12:54 PM~10348182
> *its Tony and Layitlow :dunno:
> *


THAT'S TRUE!


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

And on the next episode of "The Lowriders and the Restless"...

TONY ends up trying to let the past be the past, but this time Wicked Dragon decides to bring it up again. Stick around to see what happens when all the drama comes to a boil at the Los Magnificos show...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok Nate So that display I purchased from you had nothing to do with this after it was taken from me, so I think the trade was fair, and dam everything is said and done it seems the price changes drastically everytime I guess nobody knows the truth. The PAZ brothers have nothing to do with any of it lets be honest I was stiffed so its all fair right? I mean I guess when someone pays for something they expect what they pay for but that didint happen. Not here to cry about it but you know how it really went down so tell the truth.  



> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 6 2008, 12:40 PM~10348099
> *FIRST YOU DIDN'T PAY FOR IT SO DON' GET IT TWISTED!!!!! SECOND ME AND THE PAZ BROTHERS HAD TO SETTLE THIS FOR YOU GUYS!  :angry:
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam I have been telling this story for too long ill drop the issue already this shit is old.   




> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 6 2008, 12:41 PM~10348107
> *YOU WOULD BE PISS OFF TOO IF YOUR FRIEND BURNED YOU OUT OF 3K!!
> *


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 6 2008, 02:54 PM~10348636
> *Ok Nate So that display I purchased from you had nothing to do with this after it was taken from me, so I think the trade was fair, and dam everything is said and done it seems the price changes drastically everytime I guess nobody knows the truth. The PAZ brothers have nothing to do with any of it lets be honest I was stiffed so its all fair right? I mean I guess when someone pays for something they expect what they pay for but that didint happen. Not here to cry about it but you know how it really went down so tell the truth.
> *


OH THE PAZ BROTHERS HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT! GO AHEAD AND ASK THEM HELL I REMEMBER THE DAY WE TALK ABOUT IT (MAY 5 2007) SO ARE YOU SAYING YOU DIDNT STIFF TONY? COME ON MAN YOUR EAST COAST HUSSLE DONT WORK ON ME. BY THE WAY THE LAST TIME I HUNG OUT WITH SAL HE SAID THIS IS A DONE ISSUE.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yup! This is a done issue! CASE CLOSED!!  



> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 6 2008, 07:53 PM~10350577
> *OH THE PAZ BROTHERS HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT! GO AHEAD AND ASK THEM HELL I REMEMBER THE DAY WE TALK ABOUT IT (MAY 5 2007)  SO ARE YOU SAYING YOU DIDNT STIFF TONY? COME ON MAN YOUR EAST COAST HUSSLE DONT WORK ON ME. BY THE WAY THE LAST TIME I HUNG OUT WITH SAL HE SAID THIS IS A DONE ISSUE.
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Back to the topic!!!!
AZ is the best!!!!

LEts all get along.....life is short!
Ride till the wheels fall off!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 7 2008, 05:56 PM~10353690
> *Back to the topic!!!!
> AZ is the best!!!!
> 
> ...


x2 Let them texas boys tailgate themselves over there :thumbsdown:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10353758
> *x2  Let them texas boys tailgate themselves over there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...



TonyO, Nate , Paz Bros., AZ War. 


Nice pics guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10353758
> *x2  Let them texas boys tailgate themselves over there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10353758
> *x2  Let them texas boys tailgate themselves over there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...




Thats how the texas boys do it!!!!!

Nice legs guys!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 7 2008, 07:56 AM~10353690
> *Back to the topic!!!!
> AZ is the best!!!!
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 7 2008, 08:35 PM~10354940
> *check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:
> *


post whore!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this fool is worth then D with this shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 10:05 AM~10353758
> *x2  Let them texas boys tailgate themselves over there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats dirty tonyo
:roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

This one is better! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 7 2008, 09:03 PM~10355208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahahaahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

omg!!!! 2 much


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 7 2008, 12:53 PM~10356173
> *This one is better! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A CLASSIC PICTURE! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 7 2008, 12:53 PM~10356173
> *This one is better! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ASSHOLES, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT SHIT IS FUNNY.

AS LONG AS IT SAYS TEXAS THATS ALL THAT COUNTS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Assholes, yall good this shit is funny. As long as it says TEXAS it ok




> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 7 2008, 12:53 PM~10356173
> *This one is better! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10353758
> *THATS HOW WE DO IT..............
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CHECK IT OUT THERE REPRESENTING TEJAS ....


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 7 2008, 08:29 PM~10359650
> *ASSHOLES, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT SHIT IS FUNNY.
> 
> AS LONG AS IT SAYS TEXAS THATS ALL THAT COUNTS
> *



GOOD SPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 7 2008, 02:53 PM~10356173
> *This one is better! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

WHATS UP TEAM AZ!!!!!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10353758
> *x2  Let them texas boys tailgate themselves over there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 7 2008, 07:25 PM~10359588
> *NOW THATS A CLASSIC PICTURE!  :biggrin:
> *



you need to put those digital belt buckles on them!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10372818
> *you need to put those digital belt buckles on them!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Team AZ will be poppin bottles and passing out tissues to those texans come november!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:23 AM~10372903
> *Team AZ will be poppin bottles and passing out tissues to those texans come november!
> *


KEEP DREAMING TEXAS GOTS A FEW SORPRISES :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 9 2008, 11:25 AM~10372926
> *KEEP DREAMING TEXAS GOTS A FEW SORPRISES :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. YOU RIGHT BROTHER. EVEN THOUGH MR. RABBIT REPS ROLLERZ HE IS TEXAS 4-LIFE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 9 2008, 11:25 AM~10372926
> *KEEP DREAMING TEXAS GOTS A FEW SORPRISES :biggrin:
> *


surprises


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

good......we need some comp.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 11:29 AM~10372949
> *surprises
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Texas ready to take out anyone who wanna step-up


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

you need to bring more than that.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:37 AM~10373014
> *you need to bring more than that.
> *



Sorry dude we build bikes not motorcycles


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:37 AM~10373014
> *you need to bring more than that.
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

ha, team texas got jokes


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

more than that.................you need an army


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:39 AM~10373040
> *more than that.................you need an army
> *


like arizona's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:around:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

What it DEW AZ BROTHERS!!!!!

How are the bikes coming along.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if anyone needs parts any laser cut parts or gold plating drop a line :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

TEAM CALI INVADIN THIS ONE TOO!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

AZ builds nice quality shit! Hey MAN OF STEEL LET EM KNOW MAN 08 is about to turn around, the title might just stay on the West this year! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10373044
> *like arizona's
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 12:13 AM~10374251
> *if anyone needs parts any laser cut parts or gold plating drop a line  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone needs any fucked up Superman badges right now











They'd rather get it done right


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 9 2008, 02:40 PM~10374444
> *AZ builds nice quality shit! Hey MAN OF STEEL LET EM KNOW MAN 08 is about to turn around, the title might just stay on the West this year! LOL :biggrin:
> *



WERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HELL YEAH!!!  We will see whats poppin in Denver now! Never know whats going to happen!




> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:42 PM~10374468
> *WERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Yo matt what and you and my bro doing in the lab today??????


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks like WD68 Revenge is coming out real soon homie, I appreciate you taking me in man! Being out here just makes me understand more why I Lowride. To everyone out here man THE PAZ Brothers are on point man! Alot of nice creations are coming out in the 08. 



> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:44 PM~10374482
> *Yo matt what and you and my bro doing in the lab today??????
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 10 2008, 12:50 AM~10374521
> *Looks like WD68 Revenge is coming out real soon homie, I appreciate you taking me in man! Being out here just makes me understand more why I Lowride. To everyone out here man THE PAZ Brothers are on point man! Alot of nice creations are coming out in the 08.
> *


Would you expect anything less than that coming out of AZ? hell naw


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

SHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Its a secret!!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM I ALMOST LET IT OUT!!!! LOL Hey your bro says whatsup man, and I think he wants me to get off the computer but he still welding some shit so I figure I get on here and BS for a whiles!  



> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:51 PM~10374537
> *SHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its a secret!!!!!
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

kool!
See you guys in a bit. one more hour for work.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 09:34 PM~10372989
> *Texas ready to take out anyone who wanna step-up
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me pull my TonyOwnage out :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 08:03 PM~10376987
> *Don't make me pull my TonyOwnage out  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2008, 10:33 PM~10377940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tom.LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2008, 06:38 AM~10377996
> *tom.LOL
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

WHATS UP TEAM AZ!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 11:38 AM~10373020
> *Sorry dude we build bikes not motorcycles
> *


Bike you dont have one hahaaha :roflmao: All that talk for nothing


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

WHAT UP NATE?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 11 2008, 06:10 PM~10394401
> *Bike you dont have one hahaaha :roflmao: All that talk for nothing
> *


Only cause you aint down, you dont know shit either you little bitch. Just wait till I see your ass Im going to fuck you up.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 06:52 AM~10397249
> *Only cause you aint down, you dont know shit either you little bitch. Just wait till I see your ass Im going to fuck you up.
> *


problems in yalls marriage...... :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:06 AM~10397498
> *problems in yalls marriage...... :dunno:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 08:08 AM~10397508
> *:werd:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:09 AM~10397513
> *:roflmao:
> *



No everything is cool, he is just trying to hyoe me up to build another trike but you know what I have sitting in my garage, i guess he is trying to pull what you did you know talk crap about the blazer until i jumped on it


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 08:10 AM~10397520
> *No everything is cool, he is just trying to hyoe me up to build another trike but you know what I have sitting in my garage, i guess he is trying to pull what you did you know talk crap about the blazer until i jumped on it
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:12 AM~10397528
> *
> *


Hey tell tavo i will be dropping some items to him tomorrow, i have to go get them tonight


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

TEAM AZ T.T.T.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 06:52 AM~10397249
> *Only cause you aint down, you dont know shit either you little bitch. Just wait till I see your ass Im going to fuck you up.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:06 AM~10397498
> *problems in yalls marriage...... :dunno:
> *




Same sex marriages dont work!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10411975
> *Same sex marriages dont work!!!
> *


oh shit lmfao


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

the first year for them can be hard.....ppl staring at them. Its a heavy burden to have to walk around knowing you pack the fudge!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 14 2008, 12:57 PM~10412920
> *the first year for them can be hard.....ppl staring at them. Its a heavy burden to have to walk around knowing you pack the fudge!!!!
> *


 :barf: ......... :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

TEXAS........the chocolate star fish state!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 1 2008, 12:29 AM~10543360
> *TEXAS........the chocolate star fish state!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TEAM AZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 30 2008, 05:25 PM~10545080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TEAM AZ WHERE YOU AT!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:ugh: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 09:19 AM~11489112
> *:ugh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


See what i get! Tony O starts the shit and i have to finish it!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 1 2008, 09:24 AM~11489133
> *See what i get! Tony O starts the shit and i have to finish it!!!! :roflmao:
> *


I know. No one wants to clean up after him. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 09:26 AM~11489144
> *I know. No one wants to clean up after him.  :biggrin:
> *


Ya but someone has to do it! :angry:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What up sic


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Whats up ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 07:10 AM~10397520
> *No everything is cool, he is just trying to hyoe me up to build another trike but you know what I have sitting in my garage, i guess he is trying to pull what you did you know talk crap about the blazer until i jumped on it
> *


i dare you to buila d a trike for next year. try to win toty :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2008, 05:49 PM~11492239
> *i dare you to buila d a trike for next year. try to win toty :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 03:49 AM~11492239
> *i dare you to buila d a trike for next year. try to win toty :0
> *


Come on man he's working on Blazer of the Year he doesn't have time for a trike


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

TonyO is like a hurricane....makes a mess and doesnt clean up!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11498726
> *TonyO  is like a hurricane....makes a mess and doesnt clean up!!
> *


:loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 2 2008, 01:33 PM~11498726
> *TonyO  is like a hurricane....makes a mess and doesnt clean up!!
> *


looks like you made a mess to in your avatar :0


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

it is not wat u got but i have love 4 it paz did the thing on it


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

i have pics of the paz bro bikes


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ARIZONA


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sup AZ how's it going? Ready for Vegas? :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

AZ


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

AZ TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for AZ


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2008, 06:44 AM~11495950
> *Come on man he's working on Blazer of the Year he doesn't have time for a trike
> *



About time you say something right.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 06:06 AM~11755240
> *About time you say something right.
> *


Hows it going on the Truck of the Year build?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 08:28 AM~11758513
> *Hows it going on the Truck of the Year build?
> *



It going pretty good.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 09:49 PM~11760227
> *It going pretty good.
> *


bustin out this year or next?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 01:16 PM~11761033
> *bustin out this year or next?
> *



It will be out when its out. Im not in a rush to get it out. All the mods are done, just sitting here waiting till after Vegas so the people I have to take it to next can handle there buisness, you know. Thanks to a ROLLERZ ONLY member that is spending alot of quality time on it, and a good freind.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 01:42 PM~11761262
> *It will be out when its out. Im not in a rush to get it out. All the mods are done, just sitting here waiting till after Vegas so the people I have to take it to next can handle there buisness, you know. Thanks to a ROLLERZ ONLY member that is spending alot of quality time on it, and a good freind.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 01:42 PM~11761262
> *It will be out when its out. Im not in a rush to get it out. All the mods are done, just sitting here waiting till after Vegas so the people I have to take it to next can handle there buisness, you know. Thanks to a ROLLERZ ONLY member that is spending alot of quality time on it, and a good freind.
> *


IT WOULD BE NICE IF YOU FINNALY WON SOMTHING!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 2 2008, 03:34 PM~11762253
> *IT WOULD BE NICE IF YOU FINNALY WON SOMTHING!
> *



See you all know me cause of the trike but I have been in the game since I was 14 year old. Ihad a full custom Blazer I was winning at shows left and right. People here in town and around h-town know what I can do. So just sit back and enjoy.

I will take picture for you Brian I will show them to you in Vegas


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 03:41 PM~11762301
> *See you all know me cause of the trike but I have been in the game since I was 14 year old. Ihad a full custom Blazer  I was winning at shows left and right. People here in town and around h-town know what I can do. So just sit back and enjoy.
> 
> I will take picture for you Brian I will show them to you in Vegas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 03:41 PM~11762301
> *See you all know me cause of the trike but I have been in the game since I was 14 year old. Ihad a full custom Blazer  I was winning at shows left and right. People here in town and around h-town know what I can do. So just sit back and enjoy.
> 
> I will take picture for you Brian I will show them to you in Vegas
> *


i hope you try to win the wego tour next year


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 04:32 PM~11762738
> *i hope you try to win the wego tour next year
> *


  Wont be ready for that, but I will try to make things interested


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 05:36 PM~11763209
> *  Wont be ready for that, but I will try to make things interested
> *


why not? you keep saying its gonna be so radical. should score alot of points


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 05:38 PM~11763236
> *why not? you keep saying its gonna be so radical. should score alot of points
> *



You know better than anyone that RADICALS take time to build, I dont want to build something just to prove a point then have to go back to fix things that needed to be done the right way. Dont worry homie, it will be out soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tell rabbit to work faster


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 05:41 PM~11763255
> *tell rabbit to work faster
> *



Truck is in my garage now. He did his part. Now waitng on another great team to come back from Vegas to help a brother out.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 05:43 PM~11763270
> *Truck is in my garage now. He did his part. Now waitng on another great team to come back from Vegas to help a brother out.
> *


whos doing the int?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i hope you got enough mods


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 05:44 PM~11763277
> *whos doing the int?
> *



Dont know yet. Im doing some of it, but I will need someone to do the seat.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 05:46 PM~11763290
> *i hope you got enough mods
> *



It will when it gets back from Shorty's Hydraulics.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 05:47 PM~11763306
> *It will when it gets back from Shorty's Hydraulics.
> *


did you tilt front end, cut hood, cut doors,cut tailgate, cut roof, and motorize all of this?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 05:48 PM~11763323
> *did you tilt front end, cut hood, cut doors,cut tailgate, cut roof, and motorize all of this?
> *



:dunno: ONLY TIME WILL TELL. I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THE SMALL ACTUATORS ARE FOR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 05:49 PM~11763331
> *:dunno:  ONLY TIME WILL TELL. I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THE SMALL ACTUATORS ARE FOR
> *


maybe to lift a toothbrush


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 3 2008, 03:43 AM~11763270
> *Truck is in my garage now. He did his part. Now waitng on another great team to come back from Vegas to help a brother out.
> *


All I've gotta say is GOOD LUCK if you're competiting for the truck title, you're probably better off waiting another 2 years for Krazy Kreation to retire


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 10:41 PM~11764911
> *All I've gotta say is GOOD LUCK if you're competiting for the truck title, you're probably better off waiting another 2 years for Krazy Kreation to retire
> *


dont forget prophecy and pure insanity and.... :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 08:41 PM~11764911
> *All I've gotta say is GOOD LUCK if you're competiting for the truck title, you're probably better off waiting another 2 years for Krazy Kreation to retire
> *


Krazy Kreation will be lucky if he even defends his title!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 3 2008, 08:55 AM~11766317
> *Krazy Kreation will be lucky if he even defends his title!!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 2 2008, 09:19 PM~11765286
> *dont forget prophecy and pure insanity and....  :0
> *


and hottstuff ***** :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no blazer from baytown is gonna compete with anything really radical


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 03:42 PM~11761262
> *It will be out when its out. Im not in a rush to get it out. All the mods are done, just sitting here waiting till after Vegas so the people I have to take it to next can handle there buisness, you know. Thanks to a ROLLERZ ONLY member that is spending alot of quality time on it, and a good freind.
> *


 :uh: no saying shit about rollerz but that one person :nosad:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11777543
> *no blazer from baytown is gonna compete with anything really radical
> *



hahahahhaha. you funny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 4 2008, 12:49 PM~11777698
> *hahahahhaha. you funny
> *


your funny if you think you have anychance of beating any sweepstakes truck at a high level


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2008, 06:44 AM~11767205
> *and hottstuff ***** :0
> *


hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 4 2008, 01:01 PM~11777754
> *your funny if you think you have anychance of beating any sweepstakes truck at a high level
> *



Who said anything of me beating any sweepstake truck out there. You think you the only one that can build a nice truck or what. Only cause I said RADICAL people jump, im people jump then why get scared. Im just building a nice show quality, ridable RADICAL TRUCK that is actually going to be driven to shows and not sit on a trailer everywhere it goes.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP ARIZONA


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 4 2008, 01:08 PM~11777803
> *Who said anything of me beating any sweepstake truck out there. You think you the only one that can build a nice truck or what. Only cause I said RADICAL people jump, im people jump then why get scared. Im just building a nice show quality, ridable RADICAL TRUCK that is actually going to be driven to shows and not sit on a trailer everywhere it goes.
> *


oh yea WE are not on your level,,,, sorry i forgot this


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 4 2008, 01:53 PM~11778015
> *oh yea WE are not on your level,,,, sorry i forgot this
> *



Whos "WE". I never said names or said that. 

Anyways do what you do and I do what I do.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 4 2008, 01:54 PM~11778024
> *Whos "WE". I never said names or said that.
> 
> Anyways do what you do and I do what I do.
> *


ok ***** you said i was not on your level..... cant wait to see your project truck come out. you better make sure nothing is over looked cuz the world will be looking closly at it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 4 2008, 02:01 PM~11778055
> *ok ***** you said i was not on your level.....  cant wait to see your project truck come out. you better make sure nothing is over looked cuz the world will be looking closly at it.
> *



Thanks. Thats why is important to take all the time you need to make it very perfect. Im not a noobie to building trucks or cars. I know what needs to be done. When it comes out, if it needs a correction somewhere just let me know.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

LOL.............GREAT TOPIC


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 4 2008, 02:33 PM~11778171
> *LOL.............GREAT TOPIC
> *


maybe he will part this one out too :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2008, 12:51 AM~11778246
> *maybe he will part this one out too :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

blamo !


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

AZ TTT!!!!!


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

ARIZONA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

AZ has the top bike now!!!!!! Congrats Paz Brothers!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11866499
> *AZ has the top bike now!!!!!! Congrats Paz Brothers!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

AZ bringing the title home


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11866767
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



we will be getting in touch with you and Tony!!!! 
TTT!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11866499
> *AZ has the top bike now!!!!!! Congrats Paz Brothers!
> *



Thanks AZ bRO's!!!!!
AZ taking the titles home!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2008, 09:44 AM~11868655
> *we will be getting in touch with you and Tony!!!!
> TTT!
> *


Hell yeah will be my pleasure to do anything for u guys. Peace


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Congrats to the PAZ Bros! 2009 wil be a great year for you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 20 2008, 12:40 PM~11919158
> *Congrats to the PAZ Bros! 2009 wil be a great year for you guys!  :biggrin:
> *



Oh snap!!!!!!! He LIVES!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
2009 will be great for all that roll with us


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 20 2008, 01:12 PM~11919474
> *Oh snap!!!!!!! He LIVES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 2009 will be great for all that roll with us
> *


TTT


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Truck of the year
Bomb of the year
Bike of the year!!!!!

TTT Team AZ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 21 2008, 06:35 AM~11924939
> *Truck of the year
> Bomb of the year
> Bike of the year!!!!!
> ...


You forgot to mention 16" Radical of the Year too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Oct 4 2008, 03:05 PM~11778074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard he sold it already. Man that dude Drop'em does talk alot of shit huh? Cant wait till I see him in person im going to slap him around and tell him to wake up. He has been talking all kinds of shit he builds shit then sells it. Man that dude has issues what a fucken retard. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 22 2008, 10:42 PM~12498825
> *I heard he sold it already. Man that dude Drop'em does talk alot of shit huh? Cant wait till I see him in person im going to slap him around and tell him to wake up. He has been talking all kinds of shit he builds shit then sells it. Man that dude has issues what a fucken retard.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2008, 02:32 PM~12499225
> *x2 :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: Since I joined RO theres a better way of living life. Thanks to all


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 23 2008, 08:04 AM~12506227
> *
> *



So what happen to Drop'em ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 23 2008, 11:53 PM~12508721
> *So what happen to Drop'em ?
> *


He's hiding in a hole somewhere :scrutinize:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 23 2008, 03:48 PM~12509137
> *He's hiding in a hole somewhere :scrutinize:
> *


  Yup that dude is history


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

This topic huh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 11 2010, 05:51 AM~16577019
> *This topic huh
> *


Whats wrong with it?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 10 2010, 07:55 PM~16577073
> *Whats wrong with it?
> *



Ha nothing just giving you crap! So you need help setting up bankroll cuz I was just gonna stare but I heard you talking crap about those people on another thread :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

COOL ANOTHER AZ TOPIC. ANY PICS OF THAT MK BIKE??


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Mk bike was tight..


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16577357
> *Ha nothing just giving you crap! So you need help setting up bankroll cuz I was just gonna stare but I heard you talking crap about those people on another thread :biggrin:
> *



what thread?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 11 2010, 06:21 AM~16577357
> *Ha nothing just giving you crap! So you need help setting up bankroll cuz I was just gonna stare but I heard you talking crap about those people on another thread :biggrin:
> *


hey hey hey dont get it dtwisted I wasnt talkin crap I'm just saying if you're gonna look and stare give us room to do what we need to do so we can get in and unload before we get boxed in with the cars moving in :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Tony holding it down.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16583123
> *Tony holding it down.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up mayne you going live in the 505? :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 11:59 AM~16583216
> *Whats up mayne you going live in the 505?  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe, I dont know what that is. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 10:07 PM~16583275
> *Maybe, I dont know what that is. :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 11:46 AM~16583097
> *hey hey hey dont get it dtwisted I wasnt talkin crap I'm just saying if you're gonna look and stare give us room to do what we need to do so we can get in and unload before we get boxed in with the cars moving in :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rollerz Only Pre-Car Show Party!

Saturday March 6th 2010 @ The Matador 

car clubs and public welcome!!

presented by Rollerz Only "Phoenix Chapter" & DTG Entertainment



$2 coronas



Dress code strictly enforced: no hats, white tees, jerseys

125 East Adams Street

Phoenix, AZ 85004 (1st St and Adams) 

Parking garage is on 2nd st and Adams

9pm-2am

$5 at the door

females free til 11pm 

Opening set by DJ Darkk Nite, closing set by DJ Los “the illegal amigo”


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2010, 06:48 PM~19318856
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up Champ  :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought you had made a topic for me......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 14 2010, 10:46 AM~19321551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------

